# My MAC POSTCARD COLLECTION from 1994 with photos!



## FlaLadyB (Mar 23, 2006)

2007- hit the max for this page. Please check at front!!

2006
Catherine Deneuve –Icon- 
In Mode - all 4 cards-Nordstroms exclusive 
In Mode –notebooks- Nordstroms exclusive
Culturebloom- Feb 2006
Culturebloom Invite
Culturebloom promo
Culturebloom horizontal
Culturebloom disk
Viva Glam with Pam Anderson –single card
FACE mailer –April 2006
Wicked Invite- April 2006
MAC playbill- Singapore
Prep & Prime -ASIA (different from 2005)
Sundressing invite coaster- May 
Sundressing invite -body
Sundressing counter card
Liquid Last-ASIA
Lure
Lure invite
Lure Huge foldout mailer
Lure square
Y & Kei-ASIA
BroadwayBares 2006- New York Strip
Patternmaker foldout-Nordstrom exclusive
MAC VIVA GLAM 20th ANNIVERSARY -EVERYTHING! The table book, ticket, ticket holder, event folder, postcards, poster, AND 4 CD's of the past Viva Glam events incl Bollywood 
See Thru Color -Asia
BAPE aka A Bathing Ape from Asia
Here And Now- special MAC event-August
L.A. Exclusive MAC event held only in one location in FRANCE
Untamed- August
Untamed invitation-vertical
Untamed invitation-horizontal
Untamed foldout w/cd
Fall 06 Foldout w/Untamed, Rockocco,Studio Mist
Boy Beauty from THAILAND
Technacolour-Asia
PlushGlass
Techniques- Asia exclusive
VivaGlam VI foldout
VivaGlam VI individual card with all 4 spokesmodels 
Sundays Best - MAC AIDS Benefit
Heaven & Hell- MAC AIDS Benefit
MAC BACKSTAGE-Star Pro Artist ROX BALDAN
MAC Try On Foundation Pacs- Asia Blk & white
Zandra Rhodes
Sweetie Cakes
Out Loud
Lip Varnish
Studio Mist
Black Lace Formal Wear invite
Nocturnelle mailer
BOO for Halloween
Couture
Danse-full body
Danse-face
Danse- 2 sided w/cutouts
Danse-foldout from Asia
Danse- sparkly S
Danse- plain silver S
Danse- extreme closeup
Corona X'mas -Asia
X'mas Party- Asia

2005
Madame B 
Madame B closeup
Madame B Look Book
Flutterfly from Madame B- ASIA-
Diana Ross –Icon  Feb 2005
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick Guy –Feb 
Wing Tips-ASIA-  Feb 2005
FluidLine- ASIA-Feb 2005
Doubles –March 2005
Texture – ASIA-April 2005
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick- ASIA 
Beau  April 2005
Bridal-bouquet of flowers- Canada 
Cleanse Off Oils- Tranquil- ASIA
D’Bohemia   May 2005
D’Bohemia- half face
D'Bohemia-White front-back has products/ face & handbag
D'Bohemia-White front- back has products/bikini & hat
D'Bohemia- folout invitation mailer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Star Vegas- UK & US May 
Points of Hue –ASIA- May 
Lustreglass  May 2005
Lipgelee –ASIA & AUSTRALIA- June 
Belle Azure- June 
Belle Azure horizontal split-page postcard with model and flowers
Belle Azure lookbook 
Belle Azure foldout
Belle Azure folout from ASIA- different faces inside
Summer 2005 lookbook
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2005
Tailormade  July 
Tailormade foldout
Rebel Rock   July 
Rebel Rock Silent Auction
Bollywood Cowboy- Canada –The Outlaw
Bollywood Cowboy- Canada- The Temptress
Bollywood Cowboy- Canada- The Courtesan
Bollywood Cowboy- Canada –The Heroine
Bollywood Cowboy- Canada- The Heiress
Lustervision-ASIA  Aug 
Lusterglass-ASIA 
Lustrelong-ASIA
Naturally Eccentric  Aug 
Naturally Eccentric horizontal mailer
Naturally Eccentric foldout 
MAC for Isabella Blow aka Featherhead- Sept 
Beauty Spots- Asia- Sept 
Idol Eyes  ASIA Sept 
Creamstick  ASIA Sept 
Ornamentalism   OCT 
Ornamentalism Invitation w/Envelope 
Ornamentalism- Horizontal mailer
Holiday 2005 Crock Invitation
Every Day is World Aids Day -2005 Copper
Viva Glam V w/Pam Anderson foldout-facing front
Viva Glam V w/Pam Anderson foldout from back
Viva Le Rouge  Aids Event card- Oct 
Viva Le Rouge  Aids Event Book
Viva Le Rouge actualy photos from the event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who's That Lady mailer –Nov 
Tint Toons  ASIA Dec 
Lingerie – Dec 
Lingerie horizontal mailer
Lingerie with Fishnet cover 
Lips swivel fan book- ASIA
Lightful products folder- ASIA
Lightful FACE folder -Asia
Eyebrow Shaping- AUSTRALIA
Perfect- ASIA
Prep + Prime  -Japanese- 
Prep & Prime handout-ASIA
Sulthree Glamour-Dim Sum Dollies- Singapore
MAC from UK with all the store listings foldover card
MARRY ME in Spanish
Sheer 7- ASIA
Lady Sol
Handcrafted
GOLD PLAY-year? VERY Rare card

MAC opening in Shangahi celebrating Chinese New Year:Entire Set
Chinese Dress- Pearl
Chinese Dress- Lily Pad
Chinese Dress- Noir
Chinese Dress- Peonies - 2 girls in Red
Chinese Dress- The Vase- Girl w/hat
Chinese Dress- Red Headdress
Chinese Dress- Gold Leaf
Chinese Dress- The Fan- girl in tiger stripes
Chinese Dress- Lady with Cap-mountains
Chinese Dress- Wave
Chinese Dress- Blue Willow
Chinese Dress- Man in Black
Chinese Dress Body Painting Information on collection card


2004
Brazil 40 degrees from the UK
Taste Tease- Jan 
Hipnotique –ASIA- Feb 
Hipnotique with large swirls-ASIA
Every Day is World Aids Day-2004
STUDIOSTICKS mailer
Viva Glam V full foldout with Boy George - March 
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2004
Viva Glam IV- Elton John  & Mary Blige & Lil Kim RED
Tone +- ASIA-April 
Up The Amp- 4x6 and 5x7
Rock It- ASIA-April 
Chrome Zone- ASIA  
Lusterful- ASIA- Spring 
Lustreglass –ASIA-May 
Lustrevision- ASIA
Lustrelong -Asia
LA PRO Remodeling
MAC Behind The Scenes-Spring 2004 foldout
Salsabelle – May 
Salsabelle with color gradient-horizontal-Rare
Shadesticks –ASIA-May 
Hyper Real Foundation- June 
Delish- ASIA-June 
Tantress-  June 
Rococo-w/gold overlay- July 
Rococo without gold overlay
Tempt Me  -Aug 
Tease Me- Aug 
Tempt Me/Tease Me double card
Tease Me Book
Love Matte- ASIA-Sept 
Red Haute Invitation- Sept 
Adorn Face-invitation Oct 
Adorn Bronze, Purple, Green Gems
Adorn Gem Invitation
Adorn Holiday Gift Bags
Adorn Yourself - Compacts- Canada only
Zoom Lash-ASIA Oct
High Tea- Dec 
HIGH TEA MAILER CLOSEUP! Extremely RARE!
Couple Up –Dec 
Cleanse Off Oils- Bottles- ASIA
Cleanse Off Oils- Face- ASIA
Nail Lacquer-Black hand –ASIA
Tinted Lip Conditioner- products
Peachy- ASIA
Rock It- ASIA
Studio Perfect- face-ASIA
Velux Pearl- ASIA
Foundation Try On Pacs –black- ASIA
Foundation Try On Pacs- white- ASIA
Talk Trends w/envelope- ASIA
White on White-ASIA
Strobeundercover -ASIA
NEXT at Nordstroms
Black Square glossy MAC from Australia
MAC for Marsha

2003
Pop Mode- March 
Pop Mode -Green -Really Rare
Pop Mode Lookbook
Sparkle-ize- ASIA-April 
Lustre Lust- smaller card-ASIA April 
Lustre Lust -large card-April ASIA
Splashproof-ASIA May 
Aquadisiac – May 
Aquadisiac with fish overlay-RARE
Viva Glam III w/Mary Blige & Lil Kim-gold w/bodies
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2003
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2003 additional view 
World Aids Day w/Elton John/Mary Blige /Lil Kim sitting Black & White
Amplified- Australia-June 
Tan Ray- June 
Go Lightly- small card-July 
Go Lightly -large card
Sheer 7 - ASIA
Browse Foldout-  Hong Kong- July 
Veluxe Pearl- Aug 
Femme Noir- color –Aug 
Femme Noir- Black and White  4x6
Femme Noir- Black and White RARE 5x7
MAC Backstage Pass Fall 2003 FOLDOUT
Fibre Lash- Oct 
Liza for MAC – Oct 
Holidazzle- large and small cards –Oct 
Holidazzle- with star bursts on card
Sexie Eddie Izzard-  Nov 
Creations –ASIA -Nov 
Creations- foldout with perfumes
Creations- very large foldout with perfumes plus collection of flower and nature photo
Playboy w/lipstick and compact –ASIA
Playboy flip open card-ASIA
Playboy Horizontal
Be Seen –Dec 
MOM
Deck of Cards-Body Paintings
Tangs/Haute –Lips-ASIA
Tinted Lip Conditioner products –Dec 2003 ?
Fashion Cares BACKSTAGE The After Party/ CASINO (two sided card)


2002
Peacenick- color- 4x6 Feb 
Peacenick- color 5x7
Peacenick- Non colored card
Peacenick-coloring book
Prom
Vows
Dolled Up –4x6 Feb 
Dolled up 5x7
Pool Party- May 
Pool Party full body
Smolder- June 
Lustre Lips
Circus Circus –Blue- Canada
Circus Circus- Green -Canada
Viva Glam IV- Elton John & Mary Blige & Lil Kim BLACK & WHITE
Viva Glam/Broadway Cares/Broadway Bares 2002
Viva Glam/Broadway Cares/Broadway Bares 2002 additional view
World Aids Day with Elton John/Mary Blige/Lil Kim –cut off red card
Sleek Chic- Aug 2002
Sleek Chic -without writing on card
Lux Delux- Oct  both sizes 4x6 and 5x7
Snow Girl – Nov 
SNOW GIRL FACING RIGHT 
Fab Florals  4x6– Dec 
Fab Florals 5x7
Perverted Pearl 5x7  A REAL CATCH!

2001
Cuisine- lipsticks- March 
Cuisine 2
Eden Rocks with Radio –May 
Eden Rocks with Chair
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2001
Haute Voltage- single face- Aug 2001
Haute Voltage- Double face
Black Tied – closeup- 
Black Tied 5x7 -closeup
Black Tied –body wrap
Lacquer
Everyday Is World Aids Day
Fashion Cares 15 Years- Viva Glam Garden Party Program Book

2000
Huetopia- April 
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 2000
Back to MAC hands-square card
Bombshells- May 
BOMBSHELLS MAILER- WHOOHOO!
Viva Glam III w/Mary Blige & Lil Kim-white
Lady Danger-  Aug 
Lady Danger 4 panel
Merry MAC mas – Ru Paul closeup w/Xmas Balls – Nov 
Merry MAC mas – Ru Paul larger w/ Xmas Balls
Floating World -Fashion Cares -one of my favorite cards of all

1999
5 Sins of Lipglass- full set of 6 including the main card- ITALY- Feb 
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 1999
MAC Pro- blue brush stroke  
MAC Pro-Performance Tested
Pure- ITALY-March 
Pure- Different version and size of card
PURE-with Kool Kat front- no writing
PURE-with multiple PURE's down the front
Bronz-ploitation-girl- May 
Bronz-ploitation-body image- May 
Bronz-ploitation-products- May 
Retro Matte –Aug 
Time Rocker – Red –Aug 
Time Rocker- Yellow
Time Rocker- Blue
Time Rocker Products-Italy
Frozen White- Dec 
Essences of MAC-folded card

1998
Shades of Venus- March 1998
SHADES OF VENUS 2
Cream Color
Viva Glam- Ru Paul / K D Lang/Frank T spelling Viva Glam in BLACK with their bodies
Mascara
Voyez La Vie en Rose- French/Hey, I'll Be There in English. 
Cream Color Base
Earth Goddess

1997
Broadway Bares L.A.  West Coast Premier 1997
Viva Glam/Broadway Bares 1997
Viva Glam II- K D Lang 1997
Viva Glam II- K D Lang tour book with MAC 
Pretty Handy
Shave-with back of head and girl
Shave- with multiple abstracts
JET- Chic Glam-Color Abstractions Spring 97

1996
Broadway Bares -Less is More

1994
Viva Glam I- Ru Paul spelling Viva Glam in RED with his body
Back to Mac w/hands
MAC Lipglass
MAC Viva Glam Lipstick foldout huge 11 inches tall x 4 1/2 inches heavy paper

1993
VIVA GLAM RU PAUL FROM PARIS

I also have but have to find dates for these:
 RU PAUL MAC HAS ARRIVED! in red- SHOULD BE 94?

 Hyper Real Foundation (with mannequins), 
 Brow Wow,  
 RIGHT FINISH Foundation- very old foldout
 The Lion King
 Dress Up & Make Up (Mirror)
 MAC Foundation Try On Pacs- different than the others.


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

niiiiiiice but pics would be the bomb!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

Impressive!  I would love photos too.  I am esp jealous of your 5 Sins and Lady Danger postcards.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_niiiiiiice but pics would be the bomb!!_

 

I will be doing pics in a bit.. very hard to do since I keep them in a binder...but I will post some of the rarer and new cards that most dont see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The one for Floating World is over on the journal in MAC_collectors...it's gorgeous.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

If I could have directions to your house that would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also can you please let me know when you will not be home, where you hide the postcards and if you have a dog or an alarm.


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











LOL


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

FROZEN WHITE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

another addition:   from 2002- this is probably my favorite postcard at the moment...it's just beautiful... !

FLOATING WORLD


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

LUSTERFUL


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

*All Races, All Sexes, All Ages...*


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

Playboy...oh yeaa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this card opens...!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

This was interesting because I never knew Sephoria has ever had MAC- this postcard is NOT from the US>


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2006)

If you see any others on my list that you have no idea what it looks like, just ask...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ya know I love my "babies" ...


----------



## bebs (Mar 30, 2006)

I would like to see Snow Girl, Shave, Frozen White and the 5 Sins of Lipglass - would love to see that... damn I wish I could see all of them! if it isn't to much trouble that is


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I would like to see Snow Girl, Shave, Frozen White and the 5 Sins of Lipglass - would love to see that... damn I wish I could see all of them! if it isn't to much trouble that is_

 

Frozen White is on here already.... I will post some of the others for ya!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_If I could have directions to your house that would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also can you please let me know when you will not be home, where you hide the postcards and if you have a dog or an alarm.


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











LOL_

 
I have 2 cats!  One will open the door and say  HI! My name is Rascal, what can I do for you?  Bear will be hiding under the bed wondering if you'll find him.  As for the cards....some are put away in 3 inch wide binders, some are laying out.  You shouldn't have any trouble finding them!!!  hahaahh!!   BUT...be aware, the owner does have nails and will come after you big time!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 31, 2006)

ChromeZone


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 31, 2006)

SHAVE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 2, 2006)

Special Edition of Lingerie with a fishnet stocking across the card...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 2, 2006)

Red Haute- invitation card that opens not just a postcard


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 2, 2006)

SHADESTICK .....


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy crap! Thats quite the impressive collection.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 2, 2006)

I am SO excited! I just won these!!!   MAC Bodypainting playing DECK OF CARDS!!!!   Released in 2004







A bodypainting project turned into cards and a book. The M·A·C Artists who participated on the deck of cards project were Andrew Martin, Bianca Alexander, Chantel Miller, Donna McNamara, Fatima Thomas, Fortune Esposito, Jane McKay, Jessica Hair, Luis Soto, Lyne Desnoyer, Marla Belt, Meg Banker, Melissa Gibson, Mia Andres, Nadine Luke, Oty Ramos, Patrice Donofrio, Patrick Eichler, & Rick Nieves. The design contributors for the deck of cards included Akira, Alexander McQueen, Andre Balazs, Andrew Martin, Angela Adams, Anya Hindmarch, Arkadius, Barbara Hulanicki, Billy B, Carlos Ponce, Catherine Malandrino, Cecily Brown, Colin Cowie, Collette Dinnigan, Dah Len, Dannii Minogue, David Rockwell/Rockwell Group, Diane Von Furstenberg, Dishwalla, Frances Hathaway, Glenn O'Brien, Heatherette, House of Field (David Dalrymple), Iggy Pop, James Gager, James Johnson, Jonathan Adler, Karim Rashid, Lady Bunny, Lawrence Steele, Liev Schrieber, London Cast of Chicago the Musical, Missy Elliot, Moheib, Nadine Luke, Inspired by Lil' Kim, Patrick Eichler, Patrick McDonald, Pink, Robin Byrd, Rocco DiSpirito, Sam Shahid, Sante D'Orazio, Sharon Dowsett, Simon Doonan, Susan Sarandon, Suzanne Chu, Terry Jones, Tiffany Johnston, Todd Oldham, Tyler Hays, & Vitamin C.


----------



## bebs (Apr 2, 2006)

wow, your gonna have to take pictures of those they look so cool!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 12, 2006)

adding Lustre Lust!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 12, 2006)

adding DELISH!!   finallly!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Apr 13, 2006)

I found your list. So happy I got my peachy today.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_I found your list. So happy I got my peachy today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! You have been wanting that one for a while!  Isn't it great when you finally GET one you'be been wanting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just added a few more to my list as well..  and subtracted from my pocketbook at the same time. Funny how that works LOL!!


----------



## sweetFace21 (Apr 17, 2006)

omg these are fab!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetFace21* 
_omg these are fab!_

 

Thanks! I will be adding some more photos soon too for the ones nobody has seen


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2006)

*BeautySpots postcard*

BeautySpots postcard-   available


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 21, 2006)

OK... I am changing my list to have the RELEASE DATE on it...listed by year now instead of alphabetical ...that way some of the people who do not collect, and those that do, will understand a littttttle better why some cards cost more than others..!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 22, 2006)

*Salsabelle Half Face Horizontal*

love this one....


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 22, 2006)

Another Very VERY Rare one....Pop Mode 2


----------



## sweet8684girl (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Another Very VERY Rare one....Pop Mode 2




_

 
Is this a 5x7 one?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, you must've been collecting for ages! It's massive!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_Is this a 5x7 one?_

 

yes...it's the 5 x 7 size


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow, you must've been collecting for ages! It's massive!_

 

actually, no....just since last fall around Rebel Rock time. 

It''s called PAYPAL!  and   SWAP and  an  ADDICTION!! LOL!!!

and an expensive addition at that!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2006)

this has always been one of my favs...Tinted Lip Conditioner....available


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2006)

Rare From 1994......RU PAUL spelling out VIVA GLAM with his body...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2006)

and another rare one of Ru Paul with K D Lang and Frank  Toscan (founder of MAC) spelling out Viva Glam as well!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2006)

from the year 2000  Merry MAC mas with Ru Paul


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2006)

difficult if not impossible to find ..but I have more of them.. Viva La Rouge- Aids benefit held in 2005. I got to actually be there- great fun with body painted models!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2006)

Huetopia! Rare from the year 2000 - one available


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 30, 2006)

*Adorn Face postcard*

ADORN Face -INVITATION-  available


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 30, 2006)

*Brasil 40 Degrees postcard from the UK*

BRASIL 40 DEGREES  from the UK - one available


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 1, 2006)

*MAC from the UK foldover card*

MAC from the UK- foldover card with listings of all MAC stores in the United Kingdom- available


----------



## persian_kitty (May 1, 2006)

i love your postcards! do u collect all or just the ones u like?


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persian_kitty* 
_i love your postcards! do u collect all or just the ones u like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I collect them all....and actually like them all. Even though I like some more than others, they all have a place. I guess it comes down to the fact that once they are out they will never be available again. That alone makes them special. Little pieces of art.....

I have other collections of sort as well. Tabra earrings is one of them. Handmade, not sold in regular stores, very unique, small collections, and the earrings becomes discontinued as they move on to new styles. If you pass someone in the street and they are wearing them, you both know it, and you stop and say hello because you know that it's rare to see anyone else wearing those earrings. They're special.  They will always be treasures no matter how old they get. My first pair is probably 20 years old and I still wear them and get compliments every time.


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 2, 2006)

Great Collection! Btw, in the MAC deack of cardsyou have...do you know which card is Tiffany Johnston? If so, can I see a close-up of it? Thanks!


----------



## allan_willb (May 2, 2006)

what makes them so rare?all i can think of is asia exclusives and because some of them are old?


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_what makes them so rare?all i can think of is asia exclusives and because some of them are old?_

 

What makes them "rare" is because once they come out in a collection that's the end of them. They are never released again. Many times MAC also releases another version of the card that we might never see or only a very few ever get. Being in Asia or the UK or Italy means we didn't get it here in the US at all. As the years go by collectors like myself still stumble across one that was released and it just appears and we have no idea when it was made. I have one now that none of us have seen or even know existed. I have another one that none of us knew till now actually has 3 versions of the card...that would be PURE. As far as anything in the 90's....that speaks for itself. Some of the card are over 10 years old!  Like art or anything else, the older it gets, the more valuable. The more limited there are, the more valuable. There are still many cards we have yet to even see even though we know they exist.  Finding one of those is sometimes pure luck and a joy, and usually very expensive to acquire if you can at all.


----------



## allan_willb (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_What makes them "rare" is because once they come out in a collection that's the end of them. They are never released again. Many times MAC also releases another version of the card that we might never see or only a very few ever get. Being in Asia or the UK or Italy means we didn't get it here in the US at all. As the years go by collectors like myself still stumble across one that was released and it just appears and we have no idea when it was made. I have one now that none of us have seen or even know existed. I have another one that none of us knew till now actually has 3 versions of the card...that would be PURE. As far as anything in the 90's....that speaks for itself. Some of the card are over 10 years old!  Like art or anything else, the older it gets, the more valuable. The more limited there are, the more valuable. There are still many cards we have yet to even see even though we know they exist.  Finding one of those is sometimes pure luck and a joy, and usually very expensive to acquire if you can at all._

 

thx ladyB just what I thought....if u run into any sweetie cake cards lemme see em okay!but as far as i know YOU ARE the postcard QUEEN!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_thx ladyB just what I thought....if u run into any sweetie cake cards lemme see em okay!but as far as i know YOU ARE the postcard QUEEN!_

 
None of us has seen a Sweetie Cake card ANYWHERE...and kind of wondering why....

 and to be sure...there are collectors out there with much MORE than I have, but thanks for the compliment


----------



## lovalotz (May 4, 2006)

wow
that's so cool!
How do u get postcards anyway? lol, i'm such a newbie


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_wow
that's so cool!
How do u get postcards anyway? lol, i'm such a newbie_

 

Start collecting them at the counters when they have every opening. OR....do it the expensive way like I did....pay for them.  I only started collecting last fall...the rest, I paid for, or swapped for, bought off of ebay, or begged for from people who would have otherwise thrown them away.   

It is an EXPENSIVE type of collecting...be warned...!  ...(but I love it!)


----------



## Ali253 (May 8, 2006)

You're my hero!  I someday hope to have a postie collection half as lovely as yours!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ali253* 
_You're my hero!  I someday hope to have a postie collection half as lovely as yours!_

 

Why thank you so much!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 8, 2006)

ROCK IT from 2004


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

Hey.. i have a question 4 u... i had found the 5 sins of lipglass and i bought them for about 60 buck!!  but i was a bit suspicious of them... what kind of paper are urs on.  The ones that i recieved were very glossy like they had made picture copies or something. The paper was glossy compared to all other mac postcards. They tried to tell me that it was because they were candian??  thanks


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

i think i fought u for the eddie lizzard on ebay?? lol


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_Hey.. i have a question 4 u... i had found the 5 sins of lipglass and i bought them for about 60 buck!!  but i was a bit suspicious of them... what kind of paper are urs on.  The ones that i recieved were very glossy like they had made picture copies or something. The paper was glossy compared to all other mac postcards. They tried to tell me that it was because they were candian??  thanks_

 

The Five Sins ARE glossy cards. If you have 4 cards you still need the main card -- pic further down on my list.  My main card is actually from France...


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_i think i fought u for the eddie lizzard on ebay?? lol_

 

Nope... wasn't me. I got mine in a huge swap... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least you GOT one.. they are scarce!


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

Lol.. O Ok...i Love The Postcards Too I Dont Have That Many....  Well Thoes 5 Sins I Was Telling U About... There Were 5 And I Ended Up Sending Them Back.... Because They Just Didnt Seem Right. I Dont Kno Maybe I Should Have Kept Them... None Of Them Said France Tho...strange


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

If Its Not Too Much Trouble Can U Send Me Pics Of Ur 5 Sins??


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

5 SINS OF LIPGLASS-  from 1999 -main card other than Deceit, Spite, Envy, Lust and Desire..


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_If Its Not Too Much Trouble Can U Send Me Pics Of Ur 5 Sins??_

 
I posted the 5 Sins of Lipglass card you are missing which completes the set, which would be 6 in total and is also the hardest to find and most expensive all by itself. This one, as you can see from the writing, is from France.


----------



## panties (May 10, 2006)

i still haven't seen your new card ;]


----------



## ette (May 10, 2006)

oh i want to see the MAC playbill from this year?


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_oh i want to see the MAC playbill from this year?_

 

OK>>>.. ya made me go scan it...it's a full page!!  But...it's a beauty!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

MAC Playbill from Singapore


----------



## honyd (May 10, 2006)

yEA SEE AND I RECHECKED AND THEY SAID ONT HE BACK PRINTED ON RECYCLED PAPER IN CANADA...DO U THINK THEY WERE FAKE??


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_yEA SEE AND I RECHECKED AND THEY SAID ONT HE BACK PRINTED ON RECYCLED PAPER IN CANADA...DO U THINK THEY WERE FAKE??_

 

No...mine say the same thing.. I just went and checked to be sure. Another collector and I discussed someone making copies of the cards once before and we came to the conclusion....why would they do that? There's no reason to...

I DO have a complete set ...all 6, including the main card, available if you are interested in having the full set. It's listed on Sale/Swap along with a WHOLE lot of other great cards. 

yes....I am a card-a-holic  LOL!!!


----------



## honyd (May 11, 2006)

Well thats good then.. i have been burned bad on ioffer so i guess i was just skeptical..some people will do anything for money!!...thanks for the info..


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2006)

Sulthree Glamour from Singapore - Dim Sum Dollies-oversized card- avail


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 
_i think i fought u for the eddie lizzard on ebay?? lol_

 
wasn't me but....


...I just posted this one for sale along with some other rare cards ...


----------



## mjacqueline (May 14, 2006)

*Liquid Last Postcards*

Hi there, just wondering if you are interested in the LL postcards, I have two available.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjacqueline* 
_Hi there, just wondering if you are interested in the LL postcards, I have two available._

 
Thanks for asking!!  I do have several already, but always keep me in mind!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 14, 2006)

Belle Azure


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2006)

STAR VEGAS early 2005


----------



## persian_kitty (May 20, 2006)

hey dear do u need any y & kei?


----------



## airrinleah (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_and another rare one of Ru Paul with K D Lang and Frank (I don't know who Frank is!) spelling out Viva Glam as well!!_

 
Frank Toscan is one of the founders of MAC


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airrinleah* 
_Frank Toscan is one of the founders of MAC _

 

THANKYOU!! for telling me this!!  I will make the change on the info.


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2006)

LOVE MATTE from ASIA in 2004


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_very nice._

 

why thank you!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 29, 2006)

ADORN JEWEL INVITATION


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 31, 2006)

BELLE AZURE HORIZOTAL WITH FLOWERS


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 31, 2006)

ZOOMLASH from 2004


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 4, 2006)

BEAU postcard from 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 8, 2006)

My latest addition -Eden Rocks with Chair from 2001- this has been next to impossible to find!


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! Your collection has inspired me to start collecting postcards. They're next to impossible to find here though. There's only one mac counter in my whole city and two in my whole state.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 
_Wow! Your collection has inspired me to start collecting postcards. They're next to impossible to find here though. There's only one mac counter in my whole city and two in my whole state. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would say 99% of my cards - anything before Aug of 2005- has been purchased from others- not gotten from the counters.  It's an expensive habit to say the least, but every time I get another new one it's like Christmas in July!


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 9, 2006)

amazing amazing collection!

::jealous::


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petitsinge* 
_ amazing amazing collection!

::jealous:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

THANK YOU!!  I am forever adding....and never adding up the costs! LOL!!!


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 18, 2006)

I have another question... Are the postcards only available at the MAC stores, or can you find them at the counters too? Do they go pretty fast if they have them at the counters? I mean, am I going to have to show up on the first day a collection comes out to get a postcard? I'm still trying to get my first postcard!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 
_I have another question... Are the postcards only available at the MAC stores, or can you find them at the counters too? Do they go pretty fast if they have them at the counters? I mean, am I going to have to show up on the first day a collection comes out to get a postcard? I'm still trying to get my first postcard!!_

 
The postcards usually come out at ANY MAC counter when a new collection opens. Every collection does not have a postcard. Some collections have a postcard AND something that only comes in the mail (mailer)- the mailer is always different than the counter card. Confused yet? LOL!! All of them are free- at that time. 
All too often for us that collect, a collection opens, there is no card available here, but one shows up somewhere-like Ebay- for sale. Never released in the US. 

Now there ARE special collections that ONLY certain stores have -like the upcoming Patternmaker is a NORDSTROM EXCLUSIVE. That means NOBODY but Nordstrom will have the cards, the products or anything. 
That also happens with SAKS and sometimes BLOOMINGDALES. 

As for your question about how fast do they go at the counter? They depends on how many the counter gets and how many people want one..or more, at the time. My suggestion is to look thru the list of openings coming up (there are in here on specktra somewhere) and check (CALL) your local store/s to see who has a card in as well. Sometimes they don't get everything in on time.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 18, 2006)

Patternmaker foldout 17 1/2 x 17 1/2 inches- Nordstrom Exclusive   OPEN


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_The postcards usually come out at ANY MAC counter when a new collection opens. Every collection does not have a postcard. Some collections have a postcard AND something that only comes in the mail (mailer)- the mailer is always different than the counter card. Confused yet? LOL!! All of them are free- at that time. 
All too often for us that collect, a collection opens, there is no card available here, but one shows up somewhere-like Ebay- for sale. Never released in the US. 

Now there ARE special collections that ONLY certain stores have -like the upcoming Patternmaker is a NORDSTROM EXCLUSIVE. That means NOBODY but Nordstrom will have the cards, the products or anything. 
That also happens with SAKS and sometimes BLOOMINGDALES. 

As for your question about how fast do they go at the counter? They depends on how many the counter gets and how many people want one..or more, at the time. My suggestion is to look thru the list of openings coming up (there are in here on specktra somewhere) and check (CALL) your local store/s to see who has a card in as well. Sometimes they don't get everything in on time._

 

Aw, Thanks! I went to my MAC counter today, and asked if they had any postcards, and she said that they just ran out of Lure cards yesterday. I was so upset! At least I know my counter has them for a while. I'll manage to get myself to a Nordstroms for Patternmaker, and hopefully then I can get my first postcard. Thanks for the help!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 19, 2006)

MissVanessa...send me your address in a private message and I will send you a lure card and a couple more to get ya started


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 25, 2006)

i never even knew that there were so many postcards out there...i officially envy you. Id kill for ROCK IT from 2004 and the Sulthree Glamour from Singapore card.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.your collection in wonderful


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im so grotesque* 
_i never even knew that there were so many postcards out there...i officially envy you. Id kill for ROCK IT from 2004 and the Sulthree Glamour from Singapore card.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.your collection in wonderful_

 

Thanks so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still have some to add that I got recently. And I do have Rock It and Sulthree Glamour extras avail too.


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Thanks so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still have some to add that I got recently. And I do have Rock It and Sulthree Glamour extras avail too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha sorry if i sound stupid but avail means available right? and if you do where?sorry im still new to here and i have no idea what half the people say here..i just figured out what HTH means


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im so grotesque* 
_haha sorry if i sound stupid but avail means available right? and if you do where?sorry im still new to here and i have no idea what half the people say here..i just figured out what HTH means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and ..WELCOME to Specktra!  The people are NICE here so enjoy!  Yes...they are both cards I have available for sale. You will find my cards that are available here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42897

in the sale/swap area. You may not be allowed in yet since you are new. Post a few times and jump in with both feet!  

If you have questions on anything you can always message me - I'll be glad to help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Curious question too...how did you pick that name? LOL!!

Barb


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and ..WELCOME to Specktra!  The people are NICE here so enjoy!  Yes...they are both cards I have available for sale. You will find my cards that are available here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42897

in the sale/swap area. You may not be allowed in yet since you are new. Post a few times and jump in with both feet!  

If you have questions on anything you can always message me - I'll be glad to help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Curious question too...how did you pick that name? LOL!!

Barb_

 
your the nicest person ever!im not allowed to the sale/swap yet but ive been posting =) .a lot of people ask my about my name haha.in english class we had to look up synonyms for overused words like for example ugly and thats where i got grotesque from just joking around while doing a boring assignment


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im so grotesque* 
_your the nicest person ever!im not allowed to the sale/swap yet but ive been posting =) .a lot of people ask my about my name haha.in english class we had to look up synonyms for overused words like for example ugly and thats where i got grotesque from just joking around while doing a boring assignment_

 
how about ...tell me I'm gorgeous  or  hit me with your best shot instread lol!!  Send me your email and I will copy paste my page. I am at FloridaLadyB on aol.  

ya makin me laugh!


----------



## Cdjax (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, you have an incredible collection! Could you take a picture of the Asia Peachy postcard?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 2, 2006)

PEACHY from ASIA


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cdjax* 
_Wow, you have an incredible collection! Could you take a picture of the Asia Peachy postcard?_

 



Thanks!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   There ya go ...


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, your collection is awesome - it's almost like seeing a visual history of MAC.  If you ever had the time, I bet a lot of people would love to see a gallery of these postcards!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Wow, your collection is awesome - it's almost like seeing a visual history of MAC.  If you ever had the time, I bet a lot of people would love to see a gallery of these postcards!_

 
THANKS!!!!   A Gallery...umm yess..but I don't have a place to display them so they are kept in individual plastic sleeves in big binders.  I am acutually behind on putting a lot of them away and catching this list up too!  

Also a reason I post pics on here --nice to look at them


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 3, 2006)

BOY GEORGE  Viva Glam - this is actually a older magazine page dated way back


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 3, 2006)

K D LANG- from her Tour Book dated back to 1997 - her card is similar but still different. Loved it when I found this!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is K D Lang's postcard - both front and back. You can see the image of her is the same and the actual changes made for the card.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 8, 2006)

WHO'S THAT LADY mailer.....very very difficult to get but one I love!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 12, 2006)

Fashion Cares VIVA GLAM 20th ANNIVERSARY!!! I got ALL of the event items including the table book, Event program, ticket, ticket holder, postcards, poster, you name it AND  4 CD's of past shows! I am VERRRRY happy!


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 13, 2006)

55555


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_WHO'S THAT LADY mailer.....very very difficult to get but one I love!




_

 
OHHHHHHHHHH I WANT IT *WAILS*, lol, that's so coolllllllllllllll


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies!! Yes, I am a cardaholic...junkie, whatever you want to call me. I love these little pieces of art. I just got more so will be adding names to my list shortly. As for how I keep them.. they each have their own individual plastic sleeve in a 3 inch binder - of which I have 4 binders now.  This is a never ending loving, yet expensive, habit!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 13, 2006)

LUSTREVISION 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 13, 2006)

LUSTRELONG 2005


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Fashion Cares VIVA GLAM 20th ANNIVERSARY!!! I got ALL of the event items including the table book, Event program, ticket, ticket holder, postcards, poster, you name it AND  4 CD's of past shows! I am VERRRRY happy!





_

 
OMG...SO jealous! How in the world did you find these? I want!!!!! Tell me, tell me!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_OMG...SO jealous! How in the world did you find these? I want!!!!! Tell me, tell me!_

 

The whole collection from the Viva Glam 20th Anniversary was from an extremely nice guy at ACT in Toronto. Viva Glam was started as an Aids support ...making money for the prevention of Aids research and is still the reason why any of the Viva Glam lipsticks and such you buy are special...the money goes to fund.  I can only say that the guy in Toronto was a gem to send me everything. I did send a donation as well ...only right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other ones...I only started collecting from the openings about a year ago around Rebel Rock time. The older ones...I have purchased from ebay seller and other collectors. Not an inexpensive habit to say the least!  One reason why I always have duplicates of cards to sell on here. Not always posted that I have them, but many times I do. It also pays for me buying cards I STILL don't have!  You have to figure...cards date back as far as the early 90's and many were not available in the US ever.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 14, 2006)

HAND CRAFTED 2005 - extremely hard to find and expensive!


----------



## MissVanessa (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm home and I finally got my postcards! Thank you so much! They're beautiful. I want them all now.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanessa* 
_I'm home and I finally got my postcards! Thank you so much! They're beautiful. I want them all now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ahhhh...another one hits the dust! Sounds like me when I got started.. LOL!!


----------



## MissVanessa (Jul 15, 2006)

Did you end up finding a Pretty Boy postcard? I asked for postcards at the Pro store and all they had was the plain black MAC card. I really wanted a Turquatic card, they're beautiful! I'm going to MAC for some A Muse so I'll see if they have anything new out here.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you have a picture of the Wicked invite? Thanks!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 22, 2006)

WICKED invite to specia MAC opening






The Invitation OPEN....


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 22, 2006)

THE LION KING ...special MAC card from the musical


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 22, 2006)

MAC image from the 90's... not sure which year but rare!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 23, 2006)

LOVE your collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't really be bothered with the cards myself, but your collection just makes the cards look like priceless pieces of art


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_LOVE your collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't really be bothered with the cards myself, but your collection just makes the cards look like priceless pieces of art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahahah.. to me, they Are little pieces of art. If you have any you don't want just send 'em my way!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 23, 2006)

TIME ROCKER - Yellow - from 1999


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 23, 2006)

TIME ROCKER - Red - from 1999


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 23, 2006)

TIME ROCKER - Blue - from 1999


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 24, 2006)

TIME ROCKER PRODUCTS from 1999


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 25, 2006)

THIS one is a killer postcard - for a special MAC Event held in Oregon- HERE AND NOW


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW these are awesome! thanks


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 31, 2006)

Your collection is BEAUTIFUL <<33  I love collecting postcards myself so I totally know how you feel!  I was really hoping MAC would come out with a postcard for Turquatic, but I haven't seen one, have you?  If you have any doubles, I'd love to buy some off you.  I'll pm you another time once I get more paypal money


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Aug 1, 2006)

Holy Crap Barb!!! Awesome!!!
And BTW thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A MUCH nicer group of gal's! What? Did you do threaten them? J/K hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 
_Your collection is BEAUTIFUL <<33  I love collecting postcards myself so I totally know how you feel!  I was really hoping MAC would come out with a postcard for Turquatic, but I haven't seen one, have you?  If you have any doubles, I'd love to buy some off you.  I'll pm you another time once I get more paypal money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haven't seen one for Turquatic yet. I just noticed they have CHINESE DRESS online at MAC today... I will post pics of those on here as well.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tommysgrls4* 
_Holy Crap Barb!!! Awesome!!!
And BTW thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A MUCH nicer group of gal's! What? Did you do threaten them? J/K hahahahahahhahaha_

 
Hey girlie!! You found me! LOL!!!  Yes..the girls on here are GREAT! Have fun!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - Just now showing up on the MAC site here in the US but was released last year in Shanghai. This is one of 12 postcards plus the main event card. These are BODY PAINTINGS!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - one of 12 postcards plus the event card- These are BODY PAINTINGS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - one of 12 postcrard plus the event card - these are BODY PAINTINGS!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - this is one of 12 postcards plus the event card- these are BODY PAINTINGS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - PEARL - this is one of 12 postcards plus the event card. This is BODY PAINTING- this is with PEARLS on her body!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 1, 2006)

CHINESE DRESS - this is one of 12 postcards plus the event card. This is called NIOR. 
This is BODY PAINTING!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 2, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - this is one of the 12 postcards that does not show on the MAC website...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 2, 2006)

MAC CHINESE DRESS - this is a shot of all 12 postcards including the event card itself. This is ALL body painting ..and this includes the one guy in the event as well. He is at the bottom right.


----------



## Parishoon (Aug 4, 2006)

beautiful. The chinese dress ones are very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would you mind taking a pic of the Casate Conmigo (Marry Me-Spanish) one? Thx


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 4, 2006)

MAC MARRY ME! postcard in Spanish


----------



## amelies_mommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, your collection looks fabulous!!  I sold my collection last year on eBay and I'm thinking you may have been the lucky recipient.  I think I sold my collection for about $250 in total.  I had about 75 cards and many were very rare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you enjoy the collection, I decided that it would be better for someone else to get my collection who really was a true collector than for me to keep it in a shoe box and have it collect dust.  The photos are amazing, thank you for displaying them for all to see.  

Dee


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelies_mommy* 
_Wow, your collection looks fabulous!!  I sold my collection last year on eBay and I'm thinking you may have been the lucky recipient.  I think I sold my collection for about $250 in total.  I had about 75 cards and many were very rare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you enjoy the collection, I decided that it would be better for someone else to get my collection who really was a true collector than for me to keep it in a shoe box and have it collect dust.  The photos are amazing, thank you for displaying them for all to see.  

Dee_

 

Nope..It wasn't me. I WISH! I just started collecting about this time last year and the only time I have gotten a number of cards was thru a swap. $250 for 75 cards was a real DEAL! Do you have any left ????  <VERY BIG GRIN>   You can see I am totally addicted! LOL!!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 8, 2006)

Posted on your sale list


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

you've inspired me to start collecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be happy to take your extras off your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

would you mind taking a picture of the huetopia? it sounds like a pretty one


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_you've inspired me to start collecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be happy to take your extras off your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

would you mind taking a picture of the huetopia? it sounds like a pretty one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great! Another one bites the dust LOL!! Actually I love my cards and collecting them. There is always another one or two or more that I don't have or have't found or even knew existed that surface. Huetopia is on page 5 here already. Just go back thru the post between here backwards- there are pics all the way thru to my entire list of cards with the dates they came out - which I need to update. I also have a Huetopia card avail as well since I do sell my extras.  It's one of MAC's very unique cards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to my addiction!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you have a MAC for Zambesi card? and if so can you post a pic? Do you know if this is a rare card?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 
_Do you have a MAC for Zambesi card? and if so can you post a pic? Do you know if this is a rare card?_

 

I do not have that one yet, do you have one?? Not avail that often.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 12, 2006)

A girl on LJ sold me one last night but I have no info on it. =( I can't find ANYTHING on it. She sent me a pic after I messaged you but doesn't remember when it came out (she said before the Lustre eyeshadows were released?)


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 12, 2006)

BLACK TIED  -Face from 2001


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 12, 2006)

BLACK TIED - Body Wrap from 2001


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

CIRCUS CIRCUS -GREEN - from Canada 2002 Fashion Cares


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

CIRCUS CIRCUS- BLUE- From Canada 2002 Fashion Cares


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

D'Bohemia  2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

D'Bohemia- Horizontal 1/2 face  2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

D'Bohemia - back of horizontal card -the front is white with D'Bohemia written across it. Not the card below- facechart #1  2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

D'Bohemia -Horizontal card Face Chart #2  from 2005 -Back of card- Front is white with D'Bohemia written across it. NOT the back of the horizontal face card shown below.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

DOLLED UP from 2002


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

DOUBLES from ASIA 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

FAB FLORALS from 2002


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

DIANA ROSS Beauty Icon 2      2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 14, 2006)

IDOL EYES from ASIA 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 18, 2006)

BRONZ-PLOITATION from 1999


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 18, 2006)

BRONZ-PLOITATION from 1999 -there are several cards- this has a gold shimmer overlay on the card


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 18, 2006)

BOMBSHELL from 2000


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 18, 2006)

that idol eyes is to DIE for


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 22, 2006)

PURE from 1999 - there are several versions made of this card


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 27, 2006)

this is an unusual PURE postcard - the front is exactly like KOOL KAT- but it's not that card!  No writing....


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 27, 2006)

THIS is Kool Cat - also from 1999 -


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 30, 2006)

TONE+ from Asia 2004  rare


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 30, 2006)

TANTRESS from 2004....gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 30, 2006)

MAC LA PRO STORE CLOSING 2004


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you just inspired me to start collecting! They are such beautiful works of art! I am going to have to scour all my local counters for cards!

Thank you so much for posting all these! I have really enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_Wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you just inspired me to start collecting! They are such beautiful works of art! I am going to have to scour all my local counters for cards!

Thank you so much for posting all these! I have really enjoyed looking at them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My pleasure!!  I LOVE to show off these little pieces of art!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 3, 2006)

FEMME NOIR -2003 - color - one of two


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 3, 2006)

FEMME NOIR Black and White 2003 EXTREMELY RARE!!!! I have both sizes 4x6 and 5x7...


----------



## Cocktail_party (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_MAC LA PRO STORE CLOSING 2004
_

 
Wow, this one is beautiful!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 16, 2006)

did you ever find the bathing ape card? or painstrokes? damn girl..lol i gave up i kept the ones i really liked and still have a pile i dont want ..maybe ill try selling em again


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_did you ever find the bathing ape card? or painstrokes? damn girl..lol i gave up i kept the ones i really liked and still have a pile i dont want ..maybe ill try selling em again_

 

Hey gigi! 
Got the Bape card and still wanting paintstrokes...and a host of others! 
A never ending search!  The last page on this is a running list of the ones I do have.....


----------



## Cocktail_party (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_
Sundays Best - have to check on the year_

 
Wha??  Is this a new collection or something?   I'd love to see a pic of this one!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_MAC from the UK- foldover card with listings of all MAC stores in the United Kingdom- available




_

 

I've got that one! it's for free in any UK MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Awesome Collection BTW


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Sep 20, 2006)

pic of bapee card pleasee<3


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

OK...... SUNDAYS BEST - MAC AID FOUNDATION BENEFIT


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

HEAVEN AND HELL - MAC AIDS BENEFIT


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

MAC FOR A BATHING APE - from ASIA


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_I've got that one! it's for free in any UK MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Awesome Collection BTW_

 

Thanks!!!     I am starting (with the help of Janice!) a web site on here specifically for the postcards!  It's a work in progress at the moment!


----------



## n_c (Sep 21, 2006)

You have the most beautiful collection ever!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 
_You have the most beautiful collection ever!!!!_

 

Why thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_MAC FOR A BATHING APE - from ASIA 




_

 
thank you!


----------



## Ascella (Sep 21, 2006)

How did you find the chinese dress collection? Those cards are gorgeous!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 24, 2006)

Psst, where's heaven and hell from? I've never heard of that one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ascella* 
_How did you find the chinese dress collection? Those cards are gorgeous!_

 

The Chinese Dress collection was actually held in NY and in Asia for the opening of the newest MAC stores. There was one person on ebay that had them earlier this year and a few of us lucked out and got the few he had. Otherwise, I haven't seen them anywhere.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_Psst, where's heaven and hell from? I've never heard of that one!_

 

Heaven and Hell was a MAC Aids Benefit that was held in Pallm Beach FL ...here in the area I live - but I didn't know about it. Got the card/s from a MAC MA.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 28, 2006)

MAC FOR MARSHA


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 16, 2006)

VOWS from 2002


----------



## geeko (Oct 18, 2006)

u have very nice postcards. envy u!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnatic* 

 
_u have very nice postcards. envy u!_

 
Thank you!!   It's a never ending project in progress but I loveeee my cards!


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 24, 2006)

Waw!! It's an incredible collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that I'm going to start collecting too


----------



## Kristen (Oct 26, 2006)

Question.. how do you get the chinese dress postcards? Where/when were they released...?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fantasyar* 

 
_Waw!! It's an incredible collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that I'm going to start collecting too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why thank you! And WELCOME to Specktra! I see that you are new and from Argentina. You will love it here. The people are great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is an entire list of all the postcards I have at the very beginning of this thread if you click on last page. There are a LOT of cards and it's a never ending quest!! 

Barb


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 

 
_Question.. how do you get the chinese dress postcards? Where/when were they released...?_

 
I have never seen them released either.  A number of months ago, before they were even on the MAC site, they appeared on ebay from only one person. The few of us that saw it got them. They are all body paintings. The release was apparently in NY and in Shangahi only and he had gone to it. I haven't seen them anywhere since.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 27, 2006)

from 2002 PERVERTED PEARL - this is next to IMPOSSIBLE to get, bit I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!  Mine is a 5x7 size. Apparently this comes in 4x6 normally and there is more than one version.  A TRUE FIND!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_from 2002 PERVERTED PEARL - this is next to IMPOSSIBLE to get, bit I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!! Mine is a 5x7 size. Apparently this comes in 4x6 normally and there is more than one version. A TRUE FIND!!




_

 
Gorgeous!!! I have the 4x6...it's a different pose, though, with 4 more strings of pearls going across her face and her pose is slightly shifted.


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 6, 2006)

can i see your boy beauty card!please!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 6, 2006)

Peverted Pearl.. seems I have seen several versions of it...at least 3! 

of course I want them alll... LOL!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_can i see your boy beauty card!please!_

 
Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I WANT the one like your Icon, but have never see it anywhere. This is the only version that I personally have....


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 6, 2006)

whats ur oldest card? fab collection btw


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_whats ur oldest card? fab collection btw_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My oldest card is from 1994. 

I also have some that nobody seems to know the year it was out such as Right Finish-a MAC makeup, and a few others. I know that has to be from the 90's, but don't know exactly when. 

On the first/ noted as last page on here, is an entire list of the cards I personally own by year/date from current back to 1994. I update the list as I get another card. It's never ending!!! LOL!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 14, 2006)

Cuisine - one of 3 versions of this card- from 2001


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 14, 2006)

CUISINE one of 3 different versions from 2001


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Stunning collection. Thanks for sharing it for all to enjoy.


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_MAC FOR MARSHA




_

 

wow, I've never seen this one before.  Who is Marsha and when was this released?


btw, thanks so much for sharing your collection!  it's GORGEOUS.  and you put me to shame, girl!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Stunning collection. Thanks for sharing it for all to enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much!!  I am trying to put together a sep collection page with all of the cards in order with info and date on them, but have gotten side tracked since there are so many. You can a list of the cards I personally own at the beginning of this list (also called LAST)

Barb


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 6, 2007)

MAC CORONA X'Mas Party Postcard -Dec 2006  Asia


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

X'mas Party ...from Asia 2006  one of two- Corona is the other


----------



## squeakers (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Awesome thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When are you going to get your website up and running?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squeakers* 

 
_Awesome thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When are you going to get your website up and running?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when I have LOADS of free time! I have some of it up already, but it takes time to load them alphabetically, date them, and say what each is etc etc.  ...will get there!!  PLUS ..I keep adding new ones!! LOL!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

NOCTURNELLE invitation mailer - horizontal and folded - you will see the crease about 1/3rd of the way over on the first photo.  Seems they used the same photo for their Asia X'mas realease postcard.

Closed:





OPEN:


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_wow, I've never seen this one before.  Who is Marsha and when was this released?


btw, thanks so much for sharing your collection!  it's GORGEOUS.  and you put me to shame, girl!_

 
THANKS..sorry it took so long to answer you!...I wasn't sure myself who she was and why. I was told she is a Thai singer and actress named Marsha Vadhanapanich. Why they chose her, I have no idea. She was at the M.A.C. Aids Fund Viva Glam V along with our other girls.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

FlaLadyB does the Satinfinish collection have different postcards like US version and UK version?

this is what ive got (uk version) : http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...t/DSCF5110.jpg


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_FlaLadyB does the Satinfinish collection have different postcards like US version and UK version?

this is what ive got (uk version) : http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...t/DSCF5110.jpg_

 
I am actally waitin to see myself ....and my keyboard is actin up..expectin to et in t e mail ..and if you dont want yours I do!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

can i see all your barbie ones?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

OK.....I am extending my personal list of postcards/mailers that I own to this page starting in 2007.  MY LIST from the beginning is on the LAST PAGE of this post....it just got TOO big...LOL!!!!

so Here I go again... with 2007 starting with Barbie...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

BARBIE LOVES MAC postcard Feb 2007


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Barbie Loves MAC 6 round cards -2 sided- with descriptions of the looks
Feb 2007


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

BARBIE LOVES MAC 4 round cards invitation with mirror-like circle- sorry but all the pieces would not fit on my scanner at one time!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

The BARBIE LOVES MAC doll.... Only 26,000 were made in Limited Edition


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_can i see all your barbie ones?_

 
just posted them for ya!


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Wow -- I'm a big fan of the Barbie ones! And the Delish one on page 1 is my all-time fave. (It's so cute and summery.)


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

You are my postcard collection hero =)
Thanks for posting all those pictures!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shertz1981* 

 
_Wow -- I'm a big fan of the Barbie ones! And the Delish one on page 1 is my all-time fave. (It's so cute and summery.)_

 
Thank you so much!  I love my cards..as you can see LOL!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uopgirlie* 

 
_You are my postcard collection hero =)
Thanks for posting all those pictures!_

 
My pleasure!!  I will add some more soon!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PLUSHGLASS HORIZONTAL MAILER


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PLUSHGLASS from ASIA 2006


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

COUTURE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Sundressing postcard MAILER Full Body 20


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SUNDRESSING Coaster invite 2006


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SUNDRESSING POSTCARD 2006


----------



## RobynG1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Awesome thread! They are awesome. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Can I see a picture of Goldplay please?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Can I see a picture of Goldplay please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure can....posted !!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

GOLDPLAY....very very rare!


----------



## brookeab (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_WHO'S THAT LADY mailer.....very very difficult to get but one I love!




_

 
This is AWESOME. I have been dying for anything WTL, and this is perfect. I have just started collecting, so most of the stuff I have is pretty recent. I am doing my best to get some older stuff. I am in LOVE with your collection!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brookeab* 

 
_This is AWESOME. I have been dying for anything WTL, and this is perfect. I have just started collecting, so most of the stuff I have is pretty recent. I am doing my best to get some older stuff. I am in LOVE with your collection!_

 

Thanks!!  I am forever adding to it and this was one of the harder ones to get ..and pay for LOL!  It's very unique


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Could you estimate how much you have spent on your postcard collection?

I'm a little bit afraid to ask!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximperfect_onex* 

 
_Could you estimate how much you have spent on your postcard collection?

I'm a little bit afraid to ask!_

 
Estimate? I'm afraid to even think about it!!!   I do keep a running excel spreadsheet on all my buys/sales/swaps (I'm up to line 900 in excel but I was swapping way before that) ....so I could probably find out approximately with some digging....but I'm SURE I don't want to know! LOL...!!


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

very cool=)


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

flalady i have a postcard i know you dont have.its one from hawaii and its benifiting the life foundation and the mac girls in oahu are doing a fundraising party next week and i got an extra one for you.pm me your address and ill send one out to you!

Allan


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

RETRO MATTE FROM 1999 - this card is a cutout!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

REBEL ROCK SILENT AUCTION ...very hard to find now!


----------



## charli687 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

where do you get these rare postcards? did you have to buy them or something i've never seen some of these cards before.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charli687* 

 
_where do you get these rare postcards? did you have to buy them or something i've never seen some of these cards before._

 
Many I usually have to buy them from someone, or swap or beg on my knees LOL!!!  I hunt for cards every day---and I DO mean every day 365 days a year....seeking out ones I don't have.

I have several new ones on the way right now that I will add to my list. Many cards are extremely rare to find and there are a few that have gone so high in price that I couldn't touch them - try $300 plus! I have even gone as far as calling the MAC store that was the ONLY place they were out and begging them to send me a card. Yes...it's
time and MONEY consuming! But like opening a package on Christmas day to receive a new one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

STRANGE HYBRID mine is from the UK-  MAY 2007


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

lord jesus! I have never seen such a postcard collection. looking at some of those postcards makes me want to hunt down older mac products. great job!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_lord jesus! I have never seen such a postcard collection. looking at some of those postcards makes me want to hunt down older mac products. great job!_

 
Thanks!!  I am trying to keep up!! It's a daily job it seems but worth it. 

Thank also reminded me to update my list!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Do you have the chromezone postcards to show? Thanks!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Do you have the chromezone postcards to show? Thanks!_

 
Yes....it's on the last page. There are pics of various cards on every single page along the way, I just keep adding


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

OMG! love ur cards! wish i can start collect them..i only have one potcard and the babrie round card!

can u tell me if u sell some of extra cards that u have..would love to buy from u...and what are the trusted ebay users that i can buy from..

Thank you!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_OMG! love ur cards! wish i can start collect them..i only have one potcard and the babrie round card!

can u tell me if u sell some of extra cards that u have..would love to buy from u...and what are the trusted ebay users that i can buy from..

Thank you!_

 
Oh yes....I have a list of cards available here on Specktra in the Sale/Swap forum with all positive feedback. On Ebay I have over 280 positives. MUA over 430 positives. 

If you want to start collecting, now is a great time for you as I am doing a sale! http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42897

Always love to help someone get started on collecting...as I am a CARD-A-HOLIC! LOL!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

LUSTRE LIPS


----------



## melliquor (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

I love your collection.  You make me want to collect them too.  Thanks so much for sharing your lovely collection


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 11, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love your collection.  You make me want to collect them too.  Thanks so much for sharing your lovely collection_

 
Thank you so much!  I love showing them off and can't wait for each new one ....


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 11, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

STRANGE HYBRID foldout MAILER - OPENING INVITATION May 2006 showing open and closed


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 11, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SLIM SHINE Spring 2007 from Asia


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_BLACK TIED -Face from 2001




_

 
Can someone tell me what color l/s this is? I'm thinking it's Fondle, but just wanted to be sure! TIA!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

BOO  Halloween postcard 2006 from ASIA


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

From FRANCE 1998  Voyez La Vie en Rose -Hey, I'll Be There in English.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

VIVA GLAM III from 2000


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

THERE ARE ACTUALLY 7 DIFFERENT DANSE CARDS! 

The face card with the dotted S, face card with plain silver S, face card with sparkley S, the closeup of the face, the full body oversized with cuts in the corners for a photo, full body foldout, and full body postcard..  I finally got ALL 7 of them!       Thanks to sweet8684girl for her photo of all of them!


----------



## lian_qiu (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Love ur collection. U are the reason I want to start collecting mac postcards myself (I have one so far LOL). Also thank you for sharing ur pics


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_Love ur collection. U are the reason I want to start collecting mac postcards myself (I have one so far LOL). Also thank you for sharing ur pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU!!!  I love to show them off and get others started on collecting. They are so gorgeous and SO addicting!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PM'd you.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

You have an amazing collection. Its apparent that you love them but may I ask why sell them if you love them sooo much? Are you selling some of your dupes? Or all of them?


----------



## Janice (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Lovely collection, please keep references to transactions in the proper area (Clearance Bin).


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_You have an amazing collection. Its apparent that you love them but may I ask why sell them if you love them sooo much? Are you selling some of your dupes? Or all of them?_

 
The ones you see on swap/sale are not my collection - only my extras. Many of them come from Asia, the UK, or other places. Since they are only available for a very limited time I try to get more than one just in case my personal one is ruined for some reason and for trading later on for ones I don't have.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the MAs been reserving me MAC cards for when i come in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cards are so neat


----------



## applefrite (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

I begin a collection of cards and I have just : Barbie Loves Mac and Barbie Loves Mac fot the opening of Store 's Bordeaux , it is different . Strange Hybrid and Moonbathe . 

It very little collection *FlaLadyB* !!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_This was interesting because I never knew Sephoria has ever had MAC- this postcard is NOT from the US>




_

 
Sephora
Sephora Make-Up Studio
70 avenue des Champs-Elysees
Paris 75008
33 1 53 53 90 92 






 Just thought I'd post where the MAC/Sephora is.

Anyways... AMAZING collection!! 

Question: If you go to a store, like a MAC counter, how much do the cards cost there?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_Sephora
Sephora Make-Up Studio
70 avenue des Champs-Elysees
Paris 75008
33 1 53 53 90 92 






 Just thought I'd post where the MAC/Sephora is.

Anyways... AMAZING collection!! 

Question: If you go to a store, like a MAC counter, how much do the cards cost there?_

 
If you go to a MAC store and get the cards when they come out, they don't cost anything. The thing is....the cards are only available for a short period of time and then never again. My collection has cards from as far back as 1994 and is still missing some that are extremely hard/expensive/rare to even show up anywhere. I get any new ones as soon as I know they are out. I have only been collecting for maybe 2 years now, but learned fast to get every new one I can, including the ones from overseas that we never get in the United States, like 
the ones that come from Asia, the UK, Australia, etc. and special ones that only come out in certain stores. It's a never ending search...every day!


----------



## VanoraVonTiki (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Thank you ever so much for posting these! I've just spent the past 4 hours rummaging around online looking for pictures from collections (especially old ones).

Could you please post pictures of the  D’Bohemia ones,  Bollywood Cowboy and Retro Matte please?
(I really want to print them out and stick them around my mirror/wall so the bigger the better please!)

oooh! and any with a rock-grrr (if you get what i mean) vibe to them.. purleeease??


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanoraVonTiki* 

 
_Thank you ever so much for posting these! I've just spent the past 4 hours rummaging around online looking for pictures from collections (especially old ones).

Could you please post pictures of the  D’Bohemia ones,  Bollywood Cowboy and Retro Matte please?
(I really want to print them out and stick them around my mirror/wall so the bigger the better please!)

oooh! and any with a rock-grrr (if you get what i mean) vibe to them.. purleeease??_

 
There are photos of postcards on pretty much every page here - a list of my cards up through 2006 is on the last page (ran out of room!). I know Retro Matte is here, the other I will have to scroll back on each page and see. If they aren't here, I will post them for you!  Many times I have to make the photo smaller to be able to post it on here. BUT...I will email you the ones you like if you want. FloridaLadyB at aol


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

BOLLYWOOD COWBOY   






From left to right:

 The Temptress /The Outlaw / The Heiress /The Courtesan

other 2 on the post above this...all from 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

2 more BOLLYWOOD COWBOY








The cowboy with the blue thong is next to impossible to find. He is rarely available- and it he does show up, be prepared to pay a major amount of money for that card.  I own all the Bollywood Cowboy cards but him! ( I WISH!)

The other is: The Heroine


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

IF you are interested in BOLLYWOOD COWBOY - the show- click on this hyperlink and it will take you to their website. Click on anything and everything to see it all. I am not sure the entire VIDEO of the whole show is still available or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.fashioncares.com/fc2005/home/index.html


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

FOUNDATION TRY ON PACS  from Asia - there are more than one version with this name.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

FROM FRANCE - Private opening LA Exclusive 2006


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

HIGH TEA CLOSE UP!!!!!!!!!!!    EXTREMELY RARE MAILER!!!!!!!  Getting THIS one STILL makes me do the HAPPY DANCE!!!!


----------



## kyashi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

wow ! thats a great collection you have .. im inspired to start my own now .. i have only the Alexander McQueen and the Viva Glam VI - dita von tesse and the smokesignals foldout .. but I've only started buying mac 2 months ago .. but i love it and i love your collection of cards .. looking at them makes me wish i started using mac earlier .. hehe


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Don't worry.. keep going. I only started collecting when Rebel Rock came out.. and then I was hooked to get them ALL!  ...it's a never ending search!
Have fun!


----------



## clamster (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_Start collecting them at the counters when they have every opening. OR....do it the expensive way like I did....pay for them. I only started collecting last fall...the rest, I paid for, or swapped for, bought off of ebay, or begged for from people who would have otherwise thrown them away. 

It is an EXPENSIVE type of collecting...be warned...!  ...(but I love it!)_

 
Sounds like hard work! But some day this collection with be worth a ton! The older MAC postcards are so pretty. The ones now are a little toooo photoshopped.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

It's been interesting to see how they have changed over the years. I have some I absolutely love and some I look at and say..humm. But, doesn't matter.. I just have to have them ALL!!!!!!  hehehe!!

Just added a couple new ones to the 2007 list too..


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

i cant wait to see your collection grow! and id love to see the rest in  your collection!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

aw thanks!!!  I appreciate it so much!!! I love my cards!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Here is a reallly old classic!!   BACK TO MAC from 1994!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

There are 2 DIFFERENT CARDS FROM BLOOMING LASHES 2002.  Finding one of these cards is next to impossible!  I DO NOT have either of these two.. I WISH!  Here is one of them...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

VIVA GLAM BROADWAY CARES / BROADWAY BARES FROM 2004 - NOW SHOWING
THIS IS FROM A HUGE SHOW PUT ON EACH YEAR TO COLLECT MONEY FOR AID RESEARCH.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

VIVA GLAM BROADWAY CARES /BROADWAY BARES 2000


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

VIVA GLAM BROAWAY CARES /BROADWAY BARES 2001  A SPACE ODDYSSEY


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Gorgeous cards! You have quite the collection.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Thanks! One of these days I will count them.  I do know I never want to know what it has cost me to collect all of them from all over the world...I'd probably faint! LOL!!!


----------



## piwicore (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_The BARBIE LOVES MAC doll....and no, I didn't get one. Only 26,000 were made in Limited Edition




_

 

i got her! Its in the box, completely untouched with the tape still sealed on it. Shes on display in my living room..Im a MAC employee and it was difficult for me to get one the day it came out!!!

xo


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Actually.. I did end up getting one!  One of the MAC employees had held one back for me and the one that called me didn't know!  I had reserved one in advance and they all know me, but... boy was I glad she was put away in the back! LOL!!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

im dying to see the sexie eddie izzard card. can you please post or let me know what pg its on?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Sexie EDDIE IZZARD!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

thanks so much!!!! i was searching for an image of that postcard forever!! my bf's mom loves it


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

you are more than welcome!!  I will try to post some more pics this evening. If you have any others that are not already on here, just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barb


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Hey Barbara!  Could I get a picture of Cocktails?  (I believe it's a Thailand one, right?)  Thanks! ^_^


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

COCKTAIL PARTY from 2001  *** NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND!  I WISH I had this card! The one time I actually saw it available it went for $$$$$!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

^^it's a beauty, thanks so much!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PREP AND PRIME 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PREP + PRIME - Different image- different year !!!    2006


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PREP + PRIME ... 3 different images - 3 different years!  Spring 2007


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PLUSH LASH 2007  THIS CARD OPENS IN THE CENTER!!!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

PLUSH LASH postcard OPEN!


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

wow!! where do you find these? How long have you been collecting?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupGuru* 

 
_wow!! where do you find these? How long have you been collecting?_

 
Haha.. I get as many as I can at a local MAC store. Others I swap for, many I paypal for. The ones from overseas I swap or pay for. Occassionally some good heart sends me one because they don't collect. 

It's a never ending "daily" hunt to have every postcard or mailer that is put out no matter where it is. 

I started collecting when Rebel Rock came out  around July of 2005. But cards have been coming out since 1994! 

Don't ask me what I have spent...I DON'T want to even THINK about it! 

I have four 3 inch binders of cards, each card in a individual plastic sleeve.

I also have probably 100 extras over and above my collection as well. 

My name is Barbara.  I am a card-a-holic   <grin>


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Rare CREATIONS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

ZANDRA RHODES   card from the UK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

LASHES   from Asia


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

TECHNACOLOUR  from Asia


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Did you get a chance to scan in that new one yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome collection...I still need some of these!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 

 
_Did you get a chance to scan in that new one yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome collection...I still need some of these!_

 
I have already scanned the entire Smoke Signals collection except one of the mailers- its too large for the scanner to show it open with the insert. Will take a photo of it and add!  Did a lot of scanning last night...will be adding a lot more photos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barb


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SMOKE SIGNALS - VERTICAL INVITATION


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SMOKE SIGNALS - LARGE MATCHBOOK booklet


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SMOKE SIGNALS ...REAL MATCHES and MATCHBOOK with Case it came in


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SMOKE SIGNALS large HORIZONTAL foldout with BLUE STORM and Insert  9 inches wide by 4 1/2 tall


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SMOKE SIGNALS HORIZONTAL with BLUE STORM open


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

SEE THRU COLOUR


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

OUT LOUD  2006


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2008)

I just have to say it again, your collection is so bad ass.  Utterly awesome.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow I didn't know they made an actual MAC match box for Smoke Signals. Wow. I'm in awe! I have a handful, I want to display them somehow (frame maybe--I think my family thinks I'm NUTS) but some are just too dang pretty! I am just in AWE of your collection.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I just have to say it again, your collection is so bad ass.  Utterly awesome._

 
aww thanks!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    I have SO many more to post!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Wow I didn't know they made an actual MAC match box for Smoke Signals. Wow. I'm in awe! I have a handful, I want to display them somehow (frame maybe--I think my family thinks I'm NUTS) but some are just too dang pretty! I am just in AWE of your collection._

 
A lot of people DO display them in frames- black ones. No, you aren't nuts!  They have so many that are so gorgeous it's hard not to! I have even seen walls covered in them!  Go for it girl!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 28, 2008)

UP THE AMP 2004  One of everybodys favorite postcards! 
Both the 4x6 and 5x7


----------



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2008)

Great stuff!! Which ones are you looking for?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Great stuff!! Which ones are you looking for?_

 
Looking for?  I have a list of extremely hard to find cards that those of us that collect know about but rarely find.  I always want the latest card and mailers.  Anything that is not already on my personal list


----------



## foxynats (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow. Wow... i am going off on the hunt now as some of these would look ace framed on my wall ...
My room is really neutral with dark grey walls, it would look fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 1, 2008)

ADORN YOURSELF  compacts postcard


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 7, 2008)

SWEETIE CAKE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2008)

BROW WOW  from the 1990's !


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh my! I ser love them!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2008)

DRESS UP WITH MAKEUP - an unusual older card!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2008)

FLUTTERFLY from the Madame B collection 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2008)

VIVA GLAM VI  2008 with FERGIE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2008)

VIVA GLAM 2007  Single Card with all 4 Divas!  Mailer


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2008)

VIVA GLAM with Mary J Blige and Lil Kim


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 21, 2008)

VIVA GLAM III with Mary J Blige and Lil Kim


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 21, 2008)

VIVA GLAM IV with Elton John, Shirley Manson and Mary J Blige-
 two different cards


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2008)

VIVA GLAM  Boy George


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 12, 2008)

UNTAMED


----------



## burnerxo123 (Apr 14, 2008)

your sooo lucky ! all i have is the fafi dvd one :[ i sign up for the mailers and stuff at bloomies macys and mac but i never get them :[ i also dont have the money because i spend it all on makeup! lol! by chance just so i can get startwes i cant see ur selling page so can u tell me like anycheap ones ur willing to sell? i want to start collecting!


----------



## burnerxo123 (Apr 14, 2008)

still drooling over this


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnerxo123* 

 
_your sooo lucky ! all i have is the fafi dvd one :[ i sign up for the mailers and stuff at bloomies macys and mac but i never get them :[ i also dont have the money because i spend it all on makeup! lol! by chance just so i can get startwes i cant see ur selling page so can u tell me like anycheap ones ur willing to sell? i want to start collecting!_

 
I have a lonnnng list of cards that I am moving on to new collectors.. email me at [email protected]   I have been working very very long hours or I would have a list on here in the swap area..just haven't had time to even update my list on here!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Cassiarrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_MAC FOR A BATHING APE - from ASIA 




_

 


I think I would actually kill to have had anything to do with this!!!
two of my favourite things! woweee, your so lucky to have this!


----------



## red (Apr 20, 2008)

This one I got in Rome just recently, it's a little different than the one I received from Mac.com
If you are interested, be glad to give it to you I have others.
I love your collection :-D


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Love your collection.  I am collecting as well but have no where near as many as you do.


----------



## chellyx (Apr 22, 2008)

you've got a really amazing collection!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you so much!   I love my cards and it's an ever on going thing!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cassiarrr* 

 
_I think I would actually kill to have had anything to do with this!!!
two of my favourite things! woweee, your so lucky to have this!_

 
Bape was not an easy card to get!!  I even called New York AND California trying to get to the major MAC stores!  It amazes me sometimes the things I go through just to get one of the cards! LOL!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 24, 2008)

TINT TOONS foldout from Asia   December 2005


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 27, 2008)

You have inspired me to start my own collection ! I bought 4 cards off ebay and i went to my mac store to ask for a naughty nauticals postcard ! I was so lucky they had one more ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope i can collect as many as you one day !


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 28, 2008)

YEAAA.. another one hits the dust! LOL!!!... it's an addiction!!!  You will never have enough unless you have them alllll!  The thing is.. nobody has them all... but we keep trying!  

Welcome to the collectors group!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barb


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 6, 2008)

OMG I am currently dying over your collection. I wish I had as much as you do, but i only recently started collecting and I dont have the money to buy off ebay so I'm just slowly collecting the ones they have in the stores for now.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2008)

DRESS CAMP FOLDOUT 2008


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2008)

DAZZELGLASS ...2008   I LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2008)

FAFI MAILER  2008


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2008)

BLUE BROWSE/ EYEBROW SHAPING foldout from Australia 2008


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 17, 2008)

THANK YOU  oversized postcard as a Thank You from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  May 2008


----------



## melliquor (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_BLUE BROWS from Australia





_

 
What year is this one?  I love it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 19, 2008)

The Blue Brows just came out - got it from Australia - I was surprised to see this!


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_The Blue Brows just came out - got it from Australia - the original Brows came out 2003 from Hong Kong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was surprised to see this!_

 
Thanks.  I love that one.

Did you know Europe did a Euristocrats postcard?  I was surprised to see it on Ebay.  I snapped it up before anybody else could get it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 22, 2008)

EYEBROW SHAPING RED from 2003?  aka BROWSE


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 22, 2008)

BROWSE also EYEBROW SHAPING  foldout 1998 from HONG KONG


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 22, 2008)

Hey Barbara! I was just wondering if you had gotten together your list of postcards for sale/swap yet? We talked on MUA, I was the person considering swapping my Heatherette mailer. I've been looking forward to your email


----------



## MIXEDSHAWTI18 (May 23, 2008)

im luving ur collection!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MIXEDSHAWTI18* 

 
_





im luving ur collection!!_

 
Thank you so much!!!   I am loving still trying to keep up with them from all over the place!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2008)

FAFI FOLDOUT POSTER WITH DISC


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2008)

FAFI INVITATION MAILER still sealed in plastic (thats why the marks show up- its the reflection from the plastic)


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2008)

FAFI OVERSIZED PAGE OF STICKERS 12 x 8 1/4 inches


----------



## *~vicki~* (May 23, 2008)

This collection is incredible!! and to think i was chuffed with my one naughty nauticals postcard.


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2008)

EARTH GODDESS from 1998  one of two different cards


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 26, 2008)

METAL X  2007


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

That is an amazing collection! Where do you keep them all?


----------



## Stormy (May 30, 2008)

Yes, any suggestions on how to organize a collection?  I want to display mine somehow but in a way that won't ruin them.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Yes, any suggestions on how to organize a collection?  I want to display mine somehow but in a way that won't ruin them._

 
I have so many I can't display them all. Mine are kept in large binders, each in an individual sleeve with paper behind it.  I have 4 3-inch binders so far and counting!

Others have found that a black frame with a black background works wonderfully.  You can find some inexpensive frame I believe in Bed Bath and Beyone that will be close to the size of the cards. Otherwise buy black construction paper to put behind any smaller card.  It makes the colors POP!

And yes, be careful because even a pinhole makes them less valuable.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 3, 2008)

edited


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh my dawg, look at those lips, calling my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I thought I was completely imune to all men but one since mine is so gorgeous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aaaah, the solution - I'll get him one of those lip conditioner sticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ummm...I kinda like this guy myself...also Love Matte...he's a cutie! 

com'er big boy....let me show you how to use those lips!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello - may I first say your collection is un-freakin-believable. I'm in love with it and I don't even collect postcards.
I was wondering if you could help out a fellow Specktra-ite.
I'm a collector myself - shadows. Trying to Collect them all. I have them in a spreadsheet and I like to put the collection name and a photo in the same line as the shadow.

See screenshot - it's a thumbnail.




I'm kinda stuck on Shades of Venus. I noticed that you had 2 (I think) postcards from that collection. I was wondering, when you have time. Could you please post 1 for me so I can have an image associated with the link.
It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Hello - may I first say your collection is un-freakin-believable. I'm in love with it and I don't even collect postcards.
I was wondering if you could help out a fellow Specktra-ite.
I'm a collector myself - shadows. Trying to Collect them all. I have them in a spreadsheet and I like to put the collection name and a photo in the same line as the shadow.

See screenshot - it's a thumbnail.




I'm kinda stuck on Shades of Venus. I noticed that you had 2 (I think) postcards from that collection. I was wondering, when you have time. Could you please post 1 for me so I can have an image associated with the link.
It would be greatly appreciated._

 

I have photos on just about every page on here - and Shade of Venus does have more than one card. You can wander through the pages and find almost anything.  Also, email me at HomesInTradition (my work addy) and I  will send you the photobucket links!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shell12367* 

 
_very nice collection!_

 
THANK YOU!!   I work on it every day! LOL!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

LIGHTFUL Ultracharge foldout Asia


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS old postcards foldout


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS INVITATION 2 PIECES OUT OF SLEEVE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS INVITATION - IN SLEEVE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 27, 2008)

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS Postcard


----------



## concertina (Jun 27, 2008)

My god. This collection is astounding! I'm seeing so many amazing images from so long ago and its making me love MAC even more!! 

Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## concertina (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: My ever changing Postcard collection ..with pics!*

I think of all the one's you've posted High Tea is my favorite. The subject is so unique and the photography is just *stunning*.


----------



## concertina (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_TANTRESS from 2004....gorgeousssssssssss




_

 
With this as a close second....


----------



## concertina (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_MAC image from the 90's... not sure which year but rare!




_

 
And this as a super close third!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_I have photos on just about every page on here - and Shade of Venus does have more than one card. You can wander through the pages and find almost anything.  Also, email me at HomesInTradition (my work addy) and I will give you the link to my photobucket so you can look at almost all of my card photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I definitely looked through all the pages before I bothered you with my request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will email you - thank you so very much for letting me have access to your photobucket account - maybe I can actually finish off my collection/postcard images on my spreadsheet.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 15, 2008)

what a brilliant collection.... great cards,truly beautiful i hope that you have insured your collection, it would be worth $$$$$$$$!!

as a collector my self i have to agree with you that it can be an expensive venture - i have approx 280 cards but i do have duplicates from different countries, once you get that first card you just cant stop! your hooked. It is a bit frustrating that the cards are different from country to country even though they are for the same collection release?

these days i find there seems to be a shortage of mac cards at counters? (is this the same for you?)

i wanted to ask you if your chinese dress card set - are yours like a gift card (that folds in half? - or are they like a postcard? ) also do you have the red bag that the cards came in?

i dont know how you brought yourself to open the deck of cards? i have the same set but i just cant open them, so i bought the book and my cards remain in the shrink wrap, lol i am trying to find a cheap open set that i can flick through,but for now the book is great!

also out of curiosity, how do you store your cards? to prevent them from being damaged?



thanks in advance


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_what a brilliant collection.... great cards,truly beautiful i hope that you have insured your collection, it would be worth $$$$$$$$!!

as a collector my self i have to agree with you that it can be an expensive venture - i have approx 280 cards but i do have duplicates from different countries, once you get that first card you just cant stop! your hooked. It is a bit frustrating that the cards are different from country to country even though they are for the same collection release?

these days i find there seems to be a shortage of mac cards at counters? (is this the same for you?)

i wanted to ask you if your chinese dress card set - are yours like a gift card (that folds in half? - or are they like a postcard? ) also do you have the red bag that the cards came in?

i dont know how you brought yourself to open the deck of cards? i have the same set but i just cant open them, so i bought the book and my cards remain in the shrink wrap, lol i am trying to find a cheap open set that i can flick through,but for now the book is great!

also out of curiosity, how do you store your cards? to prevent them from being damaged?



thanks in advance_

 

Thank you!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Addicted is an understatement!!!  I don't even want to think of how much I have invested in my collection...won't go there! LOL!

Yes I have Chinese Dress - all of them in the red jacket. Mine are like a card, each opens and has it's own envelope. I also got the event book as well. Deck of Cards... I still have one that is sealed. Had one that was open - 
wow...they are really something to look at! Also have some major things from the last Viva Glam show held in Canada. I got in touch with someone from the event and he sent me a BOX of items including some of the cd's from the older shows, the book with the lipstick for the show attached, all kinds of stuff. You should have seen my face when THAT arrived! whoo hooo!!!

As far as how I keep them, they are all in individual sleeves with a sheet of paper behind each of them in 3 inch binders. I keep them in alphabetical order so I can find them when I need to or add new ones. 

The list on this page plus the list on the very last page is all the cards I personally own.  I have more coming as well that have not arrived yet and a few that arrived yesterday. Time to update my list!!!!!!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_With this as a close second...._

 
Tantress has always been one of my favs!  Very sensual....great colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go back to the last page and see Floating World....looveeee that card!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

  Cult of Cherry Invitation mailer  
 
Ooooo, could I get a pic of this??


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Ooooo, could I get a pic of this?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know I always give you what you want..... in postcards!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 25, 2008)

CULT OF CHERRY INVITATION MAILER --- some resizing had to be done to show all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Open, unfolded, closed


----------



## iiilikcats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the oold skool Mac!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiilikcats* 

 
_Thanks for the oold skool Mac!!!! LOVE IT!!!_

 
THANKS and welcome to Specktra!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barb


----------



## lanslady (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_I am SO excited! I just won these!!! MAC Bodypainting playing DECK OF CARDS!!!! Released in 2004







A bodypainting project turned into cards and a book. The M·A·C Artists who participated on the deck of cards project were Andrew Martin, Bianca Alexander, Chantel Miller, Donna McNamara, Fatima Thomas, Fortune Esposito, Jane McKay, Jessica Hair, Luis Soto, Lyne Desnoyer, Marla Belt, Meg Banker, Melissa Gibson, Mia Andres, Nadine Luke, Oty Ramos, Patrice Donofrio, Patrick Eichler, & Rick Nieves. The design contributors for the deck of cards included Akira, Alexander McQueen, Andre Balazs, Andrew Martin, Angela Adams, Anya Hindmarch, Arkadius, Barbara Hulanicki, Billy B, Carlos Ponce, Catherine Malandrino, Cecily Brown, Colin Cowie, Collette Dinnigan, Dah Len, Dannii Minogue, David Rockwell/Rockwell Group, Diane Von Furstenberg, Dishwalla, Frances Hathaway, Glenn O'Brien, Heatherette, House of Field (David Dalrymple), Iggy Pop, James Gager, James Johnson, Jonathan Adler, Karim Rashid, Lady Bunny, Lawrence Steele, Liev Schrieber, London Cast of Chicago the Musical, Missy Elliot, Moheib, Nadine Luke, Inspired by Lil' Kim, Patrick Eichler, Patrick McDonald, Pink, Robin Byrd, Rocco DiSpirito, Sam Shahid, Sante D'Orazio, Sharon Dowsett, Simon Doonan, Susan Sarandon, Suzanne Chu, Terry Jones, Tiffany Johnston, Todd Oldham, Tyler Hays, & Vitamin C._

 
What I wouldn't do for that!  I loove so many people that contributed, especial P!nk!  Wow, this is awesome, so happy you got it!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanslady* 

 
_What I wouldn't do for that!  I loove so many people that contributed, especial P!nk!  Wow, this is awesome, so happy you got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That whole collection is awesome.  When I got that and then actually got a second set that was opened already and looked at all the cards and body painting...it was so wicked looking at all the different people that participated in this.  Every size and shape of body in every different way. Really a prize.  The one I have is still sealed.  Have had that a couple of years now. 

They also have it in a huge coffe table size book.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 31, 2008)

i have the cards as well and what i love most about them is the fact that it combined two of my most favorite things to collect and use: playings cards and MAC makeup.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 13, 2008)

CULT OF CHERRY MAILER!!!!!!!!   Closed and open


----------



## 34macfan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love them all, I never seen one until today! Wow I dont have a MAC counter or store are they just for MACPro?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_I love them all, I never seen one until today! Wow I dont have a MAC counter or store are they just for MACPro?_

 
No.. the cards come from counters and in the mail from all over the world. I have been collecting since Rebel Rock came out. I get them myself if I can, swap for them or purchase the ones from overseas.  It's an ongoing thing!!!!!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 16, 2008)

FlaLadyB, have you seen cards from any of the new collections?  I've been looking for:

New View 
Sonic Chic 
Starflash 
Lustre Twins 
Overrich

and haven't seen any.  Do they still make cards for every collection?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 16, 2008)

Stormy said:


> FlaLadyB, have you seen cards from any of the new collections?  I've been looking for:
> 
> New View
> Sonic Chic
> ...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 25, 2008)

CREME SHEEN MAILER - Closed and open


----------



## Stormy (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, CREMESHEEN, I am so jealous you got this card, I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## munchkin78 (Sep 30, 2008)

Barb,

First let me congratulate you on such an amazing collection!  All the time (and $$$) you have put in and continue to dedicate to this collection is truly amazing.  Thank you so much for sharing it with all of us.  You have inspired me and as you say "another hits the dust" (I think) LOL I want to start collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  

I could kick myself a million times thinking of how many cards I threw away throughout the years (I've been a MAC customer since the late 90s), but what can you do right?

I started my Viva Glam collection today and I was able to the get the following:  Eve, Christina Aguilera, Boy George, Chloe Sevigny, Missy Elliot, Linda Evangelista, Pam Anderson (from a more recent shoot), group shot of Elton/Shirley/Mary J, Mary J and Lil Kim dressed in gold, and the card of eve/dita/lisa marie/debbie harry.  I am missing Pam Anderson original cards (front & back), Dita, and Fergie.  Can you tell me who else I may be missing from the Viva Glam spokepeople?  

I also started working on my icons.  I was able to get a card from the Liza for Mac collection (not ebay).  It looks like Diana Ross and Catherien Deneuve are accessible but not Rachel Welch.  Is she more a rare find?  

When you started, did you have a method to your madness (no offense) LOL? Did you aim to get the more readly available cards or aim for certain collections?  Sorry for the millions questions... I just want to grow up to be just like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! 

Thanks in advance and I can't wait to get my cards in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin78* 

 
_Barb,

First let me congratulate you on such an amazing collection!  All the time (and $$$) you have put in and continue to dedicate to this collection is truly amazing.  Thank you so much for sharing it with all of us.  You have inspired me and as you say "another hits the dust" (I think) LOL I want to start collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  

I could kick myself a million times thinking of how many cards I threw away throughout the years (I've been a MAC customer since the late 90s), but what can you do right?

I started my Viva Glam collection today and I was able to the get the following:  Eve, Christina Aguilera, Boy George, Chloe Sevigny, Missy Elliot, Linda Evangelista, Pam Anderson (from a more recent shoot), group shot of Elton/Shirley/Mary J, Mary J and Lil Kim dressed in gold, and the card of eve/dita/lisa marie/debbie harry.  I am missing Pam Anderson original cards (front & back), Dita, and Fergie.  Can you tell me who else I may be missing from the Viva Glam spokepeople?  

I also started working on my icons.  I was able to get a card from the Liza for Mac collection (not ebay).  It looks like Diana Ross and Catherien Deneuve are accessible but not Rachel Welch.  Is she more a rare find?  

When you started, did you have a method to your madness (no offense) LOL? Did you aim to get the more readly available cards or aim for certain collections?  Sorry for the millions questions... I just want to grow up to be just like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! 

Thanks in advance and I can't wait to get my cards in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

HAHAHAH...yes, another one bites the dust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Method to my madness? Actually I look EVERY DAY for cards I don't have or that are new - especially any invitations, mailers, special event items...its neverending! 

I have a complete list from 1993 back on the first page- and then from 2007 on this page (ran out of room!). 

Interesting that I usually have a lot of extra cards over in the swap/sale area and I just looked in my box so I could send you Rachel ..and I don't even have an extra. I have extras of a lot of others but odd I don't have her. hummm... 

I started off with Rebel Rock. Something about that card just said...why aren't you collecting all these fab cards??? So....that started it and I have been hooked ever since....badly! Now I have cards coming from Singapore, the UK, Australia, swaps of course, and any way I can get them. 

Right now I am waiting for the arrival of Sheer Minerals,  Suite Array, and
Emanuel Ungaro.  I have "scouts"! LOL!!  





BARB


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_HAHAHAH...yes, another one bites the dust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Method to my madness? Actually I look EVERY DAY for cards I don't have or that are new - especially any invitations, mailers, special event items...its neverending! 

I have a complete list from 1994 back on the first page- and then from 2007 on this page (ran out of room!). 

Interesting that I usually have a lot of extra cards over in the swap/sale area and I just looked in my box so I could send you Rachel ..and I don't even have an extra. I have extras of a lot of others but odd I don't have her. hummm... 

I started off with Rebel Rock. Something about that card just said...why aren't you collecting all these fab cards??? So....that started it and I have been hooked ever since....badly! Now I have cards coming from Singapore, the UK, Australia, swaps of course, and any way I can get them. 

Right now I am waiting for the arrival of Sheer Minerals, Suite Array, and
Emanuel Ungaro. I have "scouts"! LOL!! 

I try to post some of the more rare ones on here and if you want to see a lot more at once just email me and I will link you up with my photobucket account where you can browse (that's a card too!) to your hearts content and see what ALL you are missing! 






BARB_

 

Thanks for your insight!  I will send you a PM so I can check out your photobucket.  You're the best!


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey,

Any tips for new collectors?  Pitfalls, tc??

How do you spot fakes?  Any tell tell signs?  I'm especially afraid of the the overseas ones.  

Thanks!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin78* 

 
_Hey,

Any tips for new collectors?  Pitfalls, tc??

How do you spot fakes?  Any tell tell signs?  I'm especially afraid of the the overseas ones.  

Thanks!_

 
JUST sent you a private message about "things" and who to get from and who not. What to watch for - no bends, no frayed edges.. MINT condition ONLY.  Don't be afraid of overseas. I gave you names of some good people to deal with. 

Fakes...well.. we really don't have them in this. Not enough $ for copies although that did come up in one set of cards the Chinese collection of painted bodies. Different card stock and size and they only came out in ONE place. Otherwise...no worries.. just ASK about the condition of the card.  No staples, pinholes, or anything else.  NO NO NO.... that doesn't get it.  Unfortunately the mailers we have no control over the post office....


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 11, 2008)

STAR FLASH


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 11, 2008)

SUITE ARRAY FROM ASIA


----------



## joey444 (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW! You ARE an avid collector! Congrats!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_WOW! You ARE an avid collector! Congrats!_

 
yes!   hahahhaaa......warned you!! LOL!!  I am a MAC CARD-O-HOLIC!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 11, 2008)

HEATHERETTE 2008 - and even got the pencils and coloring book too!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you display your postcards? If so, do you mind taking a picture of them all together? Great collection by the way!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashioniztah_07* 

 
_Do you display your postcards? If so, do you mind taking a picture of them all together? Great collection by the way!_

 

Hahaa.. there is no way I could take a photo of all of my cards together.
I have them in four 3 inch binders- each in an individual sleeve.   I don't even keep count of how many I actually have - I just keep my list running. 
Just tried counting my 2 lists on here and that was over 350.  No way do I want to know how much it's worth or how much I've spent, swapped, begged and pleaded for them along the way! LOL!!!

There are photos on every page and if you don't find a particular one I'm sure I can post it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 15, 2008)

RED SHE SAID  Mailer/Invitation AND POSTCARD  Doesn't show in the photo but the card is a SHINY gloss RED!


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 15, 2008)

Your stash is so awesome. I only have one postcard (not counting the MAC postcard I got for a remainder for an event), hopefully that will one day blossom into a collection at least some what as large as yours.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_RED SHE SAID Mailer/Invitation Doesn't show in the photo but the card is a SHINY gloss RED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
MAC Burlington, that's the event I went to!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Barb, what does this look like?

MAC COLOURS COLLECTION -Nordstrom Exclusive


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 

 
_Hey Barb, what does this look like?

MAC COLOURS COLLECTION -Nordstrom Exclusive_

 
That's one I believe I sent you...didn't I? If not, I have one to send to you! lolo!!


----------



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

Barb, do you have the Sparkle-ize card?  I couldn't find it on your list and wanted to see a good pic!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 4, 2008)

SPARKELIZE   April of 2003


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 14, 2008)

The new CHILL postcard ---


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 20, 2008)

What a stunning collection! I have that image from Chill as my desktop wallpaper--it's so gorgeous!  And thanks for taking the time to update us on these


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_What a stunning collection! I have that image from Chill as my desktop wallpaper--it's so gorgeous!  And thanks for taking the time to update us on these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!  I am awaiting the arrival of the cards. I thinks it beautiful as well!


----------



## Kayraphat (Dec 14, 2008)

_Sundays Best _
_Madame B 
Doubles
Texture
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick
Lady Sol_
_Sulthree Glamour-Dim Sum Dollies_
_Taste Tease
Hipnotique
Peacenick_
_Lux Delux- Oct 
Snow Girl 
Sleek Chic_

Umm, I'm so curious about these, can you put at least 2 of em ? Pleasee


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayraphat* 

 
_Sundays Best 
Madame B 
Doubles
Texture
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick
Lady Sol
Sulthree Glamour-Dim Sum Dollies
Taste Tease
Hipnotique
Peacenick
Lux Delux- Oct 
Snow Girl 
Sleek Chic

Umm, I'm so curious about these, can you put at least 2 of em ? Pleasee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you look through the pages here I have posted photos of all of these and many many more you probably have never seen.......I post photos constantly....


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

how do you get the post cards from mac I want some too.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_how do you get the post cards from mac I want some too._

 
Good luck!  MAC has not been sending out cards like they used to nor are they at the counters as much as they used to be.  I search every day for the latest one to add to my collection. Many come from overseas and aren't even released in the US.  Those I purchase from several different people on a regular basis. I swap when I can, I pick them up at the MAC counter when I can... I do everything there is thinkable to get the next card!!!  It's not easy!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 1, 2009)

If it's not too personal, would u mind telling us how much the cards range in price? 
What's the most u've ever paid for a card? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just curious!!! How much would u be willing to pay for really rare cards?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_If it's not too personal, would u mind telling us how much the cards range in price? 
What's the most u've ever paid for a card? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just curious!!! How much would u be willing to pay for really rare cards?_

 
They can be free if I can snag them at a MAC counter- which has gotten extremely difficult now since MAC seems to have forgotten us here in the US.

I have seen one very rare card go for more than $300- not purchased by me but by someone I know that can spend anything on a rare card...and did.

The most I personally have ever paid for a card...hummm...thinking since I have been doing this a while now....I am guessing around $100 for a rare card but it depends on the card too. 

I hunt every day- no kidding- for the cards I am missing or the newest ones out. It seems most are coming from out of the country now and that's like a real kick in the butt for those of us that collect. 

Right now I have a rare card from France and a girl from another country has a rare card that I want - so we are working out a swap since we both have something we want and I have a second of my card. So, I swap, I paypal, sometimes people who don't keep the cards are sweet enough to give them to me - bless them! because they know how much I care about my collection. 

It's an addiction....a big one. I got hooked at Rebel Rock and it hasn't been the same since! LOL!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 2, 2009)

after seeing your collection, it inspired me! I am $100's deep now!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_after seeing your collection, it inspired me! I am $100's deep now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
HAHAHHA......I don't EVEN want to think about how much I have invested in my collection!! LOL  but I love it!!


----------



## femmenoir75 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, your collection is stunning!!!  Do you have these in frames and displayed?  or are they in an album of some sort?


----------



## femmenoir75 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_Huetopia! Rare from the year 2000 - one available




_

 
I was looking at your amazing collection and then I realized you must be the girl I just sold the Floating Worlds and Lion King to (I still have people screaming at me on eBay!!!)  LOL... and then I see some of the cards that I sold several years ago in your collection.  What a small world.  I signed on to Specktra today because I wanted to see the type of hauls and collections some members have and I came across your post.  I'm so glad that my cards are going to someone who is so absolutely devoted to collecting MAC postcards.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *femmenoir75* 

 
_I was looking at your amazing collection and then I realized you must be the girl I just sold the Floating Worlds and Lion King to (I still have people screaming at me on eBay!!!)  LOL... and then I see some of the cards that I sold several years ago in your collection.  What a small world.  I signed on to Specktra today because I wanted to see the type of hauls and collections some members have and I came across your post.  I'm so glad that my cards are going to someone who is so absolutely devoted to collecting MAC postcards._

 
HEYYYY!!!!   Yes.. it's me, and yes I am one of them anyhow LOL!  As you can see they went to a good home!!  Now you see how much I love my card collecting and how much time, effort, (and money) it takes to keep up with the latest (and the oldest) cards to be found. 

I absolutley adore Floating World and many people don't even know it exists unless they have gone through the pages of this collection I keep on Specktra..(it's on the first page).  I also have scans of more cards on my photobucket account should anyone care to privately ask me to see it. 

Thanks Dee!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   HUGS GIRLFRIEND!!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my honey that is a truly impressive collection !!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Oh my honey that is a truly impressive collection !!!_

 
Why thank you! I work hard at it and there are SO many beautiful cards!!


----------



## Stormy (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got a Pool Party card on eBay!!!  I've been looking for that one forever!  I just love the image on it.  I've been trimming my collection to just the images I love, not focusing on every single card.

I have a Retro Matte card, the fold in half one with the pinup girl.  What's the value on that one?  I don't love it and want to sell it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_I just got a Pool Party card on eBay!!!  I've been looking for that one forever!  I just love the image on it.  I've been trimming my collection to just the images I love, not focusing on every single card.

I have a Retro Matte card, the fold in half one with the pinup girl.  What's the value on that one?  I don't love it and want to sell it._

 
Congrats! There are 2 Pool Party cards. One of her full body and one close up. Which did you get? The close up one is harder to get.  As for Retro Matte..thats an old card, I would keep it if I were you.  PM me for an price answer


----------



## Stormy (Feb 11, 2009)

It was the full body one.  I like that one better than the close up anyways.   I PM'ed you.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_I just got a Pool Party card on eBay!!!  I've been looking for that one forever!  I just love the image on it.  I've been trimming my collection to just the images I love, not focusing on every single card.

I have a Retro Matte card, the fold in half one with the pinup girl.  What's the value on that one?  I don't love it and want to sell it._

 
You outbid me! hahahah damn you! I have been looking foreva for that one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

STUDIO TALK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

EVERY DAY IS WORLD AIDS DAY - BLACK AND COPPER - FROM FRANCE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

FAFI POSTCARD, MAILER AND INVITE - MANY VERSIONS FROM THE FAFI COLLECTION


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

RED SHE SAID


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

MINERALIZE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

MANISH ARORA FOLDOUT - HAVEN'T OPENED IT YET!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

MAC FOR A BATHING APE  (BAPE) FROM FRANCE - DIFFERENT THAN OUR VERSION!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

MAC FOR A BATHING APE  US VERSION


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

EURISTROCRATS    FROM FRANCE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

HELLO KITTY INVITE-  OPEN OUTSIDE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

HELLO KITTY INVITE - OPEN INSIDE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 13, 2009)

HELLO KITTY INVITATION


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

MAC PRO foldout - opened -love the colors in this one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

MAC PRO foldout closed


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

MAC AT MACYS   - waited 2 years to find this one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

DAME EDNA foldout card open  Hallo Possums!! LOL!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

DAME EDNA  foldout- closed


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

MAC PRO


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

Brunette Blonde and Redhead


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 14, 2009)

HELLO KITTY SINGLE CARD INVITATION- FRONT AND BACK


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 14, 2009)

RE: MAC Colours Collection, Nordstrom Exclusive

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_That's one I believe I sent you...didn't I? If not, I have one to send to you! lolo!!_

 
I know it's from so long ago, but did you ever photograph or scan this one? Or send it to me? lol...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 

 
_RE: MAC Colours Collection, Nordstrom Exclusive



I know it's from so long ago, but did you ever photograph or scan this one? Or send it to me? lol..._

 
I will have to take a photo of that one- way too large to scan open but will scan closed first


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 16, 2009)

THE 2 DIFFERENT POOL PARTY POSTCARDS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 16, 2009)

MADAME B      TWO DIFFERENT VERSIONS


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 16, 2009)

MOONBATHE..............THE CARD and just found out- and got- the INVITE!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous mailer that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 

 
_Gorgeous mailer that I didn't even know existed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and me both!  I was doing a HAPPY DANCE when it came! I don't know of anyone else that knows of it either! 

Now if they would quit putting out more kinds of Hello Kitty stuff that would make it easier LOL!!!!   Waiting for the WHITE CARD to arrive now! geez


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 19, 2009)

ESSENCE OF MAC  foldout    front and back .....glorious!


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 20, 2009)

How much do the RuPaul Viva Glam postcards normally go for? I've been searching high and low for them! I think if I can add at least one of those cards to my collection, I can die happily!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_How much do the RuPaul Viva Glam postcards normally go for? I've been searching high and low for them! I think if I can add at least one of those cards to my collection, I can die happily!_

 
There are 2 of Ru Paul. One in red and one in Black. Both spell out Viva Glam with his body.  I had extras of both and just sold them recently. They are not inexpensive since they date back to the 1994 and 1998.  

Both are pictured on page 19


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 20, 2009)

The latest HELLO KITTY invitation- pale pink single card 8 1/2 x 5 1/2   Sorry the pale pink would not show up on the scan.


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_There are 2 of Ru Paul. One in red and one in Black. Both spell out Viva Glam with his body.  I had extras of both and just sold them recently. They are *not inexpensive* since they date back to the 1994 and 1998.  

Both are pictured on page 19_

 
Eek...I won't let that get to me though...your collection really inspires me to drop the cash for them, haha!


----------



## nephthys__x (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't suppose you're willing to sell your Lil Kim and Mary J Blige postcard at all? lol, desperate for it!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nephthys__x* 

 
_I don't suppose you're willing to sell your Lil Kim and Mary J Blige postcard at all? lol, desperate for it!_

 
No.. I dont have any extras of them.... they are for sale on ebay right now


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 24, 2009)

HELLO KITTY FACE mailer with hot pink envelope behind it


----------



## Stormy (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I gotta know!  How many of those incredible rare cards that were just on eBay did you snap up?  Those were amazing and I wish I could have gotten some of them.  Some of them really went for a lot of money!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Ok, I gotta know!  How many of those incredible rare cards that were just on eBay did you snap up?  Those were amazing and I wish I could have gotten some of them.  Some of them really went for a lot of money!_

 
Well... I already have the others anyhow, but my bid on the PAINT card which I don't have ...I came in second.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stormy (Feb 26, 2009)

The Paints card was gorgeous!!!  I drooled over than one.  There are two still up that I will fight tooth and nail for since I've wanted them since I started collecting!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_The Paints card was gorgeous!!!  I drooled over than one.  There are two still up that I will fight tooth and nail for since I've wanted them since I started collecting!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welll you can see my list from 1994....which ones are you going after because I have a lot of them already.   hummmm???


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 3, 2009)

MAY I PRESENT....MAC HAS ARRIVED with Ru Paul from Korea from the 1990's

This card has cause for MAJOR CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Mar 4, 2009)

*congrats* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a beautiful addition...can't wait for mine.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 8, 2009)

CREMEteam


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 9, 2009)

EYE SALON ----rare and expensive!


----------



## Stormy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, you did get Eye Salon!!  That one's really gorgeous!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Ah, you did get Eye Salon!!  That one's really gorgeous!_

 
Yes...and have never seen it before either. Seems we never run out of something that has never been seen before!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## Stormy (Mar 11, 2009)

Is the Ornamentalism Invite the one that's a purple pattern on one side and greenish on the other with writing?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Is the Ornamentalism Invite the one that's a purple pattern on one side and greenish on the other with writing?_

 
The Ornamentalism invite is a horizontal mailer. The piciture is on one side and white with the writing on the back since it's a mailer. 

Here is Ornamentaliism, the horizontal mailer and the foldout invitation


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 14, 2009)

HELLO KITTY FOLDOUT


----------



## Stormy (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah, cool.  This was the one I have, although I much prefer your Ornamentalism ones!  Sorry about the light glare.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Ah, cool.  This was the one I have, although I much prefer your Ornamentalism ones!  Sorry about the light glare.








_

 
THAT is the HOLIDAY INVITATION crock envelope and invite inside!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 18, 2009)

HELLO KITTY page of temporary Tattoos..not sold in stores- still sealed in plastic


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 23, 2009)

VIVA GLAM 2009  Fergie


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 28, 2009)

TICKETS TO FASHION CARES BROADWAY BARES 2008 WONDERLAND SHOW


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 30, 2009)

SHAVE  2 different rare cards from the 90's    Now I HAVE BOTH!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 31, 2009)

It Has Sadly Come To My Attention That Someone Copied The Photo Of My Collection Of Mac Chinese Postcards From Here And Used Them On Ebay..... I Will Not Stand For Anyone Using My Personal Collection Of Photos For Other Purposes For Any Reason Without My Permission.   I Work Hard To Do This And This Forum Is For Your Enjoyment Only - Not To Be Used For Any Other Reason. 

I Hope You All Understand How Important My Collection Is To Me...

Thank You


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 7, 2009)

COLOURready foldover invitation mailer - sealed - the center opens up and shows information on the collection. the outer parts are part of the main page.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 18, 2009)

SUGAR SWEET postcard open and closed


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 18, 2009)

UPstarts  from Asia April 2009


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2009)

BROADWAY BARES 18 WONDERLAND FROM 2008 - THIS WAS USED AS THEIR POSTER AD ONLY AND

I JUST GOT THE POSTER AS WELL! IT'S GORGEOUS!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2009)

BROADWAY BARES 18 WONDERLAND 2008 - THE ACTUAL "ONLY" POSTCARD FRONT AND BACK VIEWS


----------



## Cinci (Apr 21, 2009)

I love your collection!  I plan on a framing a bunch of cards to put on the wall in my makeup room, and looking at your collection has helped me pick out some to add to my wishlist (now if only they weren't so hard to find!)


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I love your collection!  I plan on a framing a bunch of cards to put on the wall in my makeup room, and looking at your collection has helped me pick out some to add to my wishlist (now if only they weren't so hard to find!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!!  Some aren't hard to find ..others......my my my....I have to say it's a constant trying to find the ones you don't have but still want and know ....'they're out there.....somewhere!  And me....yep....I keep looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you like the cards...lots of them to look at on all the pages


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 22, 2009)

I just went through this entire post.... wonderful collection! Thanx for taking the time to post these pictures! Good to see you still update since 06!!!

I was also glad to see how neat and clean this thread is, without straying off subject...I just learned alot about the postcards and saw your amazing finds!

Good luck getting more and finding ones you never knew existed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to pick some favs off the top of my head it would be the Pool Party cards and the Pure card too! All of them were gorgeous, and also brought back memories of MAC ads I used to see in magazines when I was younger!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, I wanted to add that even though I love what we (including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) as photographers can do with photo editting programs today, like what we see on the more recent MAC postcards, nothing can take away from the beauty of the more natural photography of the postcards of the past!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxXxX* 

 
_Also, I wanted to add that even though I love what we (including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) as photographers can do with photo editting programs today, like what we see on the more recent MAC postcards, nothing can take away from the beauty of the more natural photography of the postcards of the past!!_

 
Always nice to see someone else who appreciates the cards like I do. 
They have changed since past postcards and even the sizes changed from the square, to the 4x6, to the 5x7 and some even larger.

Fashion Cares Floating World is one of my very favorites and then Painterly and Dazzeglass came along and I love their look too. I always find it interesting that there are still new ones hiding out there that pop up from out of nowhere that none of us that collect even knew about.  Then here comes the claws to get it! LOL!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 25, 2009)

DOUBLEDAZZEL MAILER APRIL 2009


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2009)

ROSE ROMANCE   April 2009


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2009)

MACzine - last 2 pages of magazine that would fit in my scanner!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 27, 2009)

MACzine  6 pages of all MAC products with Viva Glam Fergie on the back cover- from Asia


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 2, 2009)

TECHNIQUE FROM GERMANY 2008


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 3, 2009)

LIPGLASS from the 1990's in it's own reflection


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 5, 2009)

ANTIQUITEASE FOLDOUT from Dec 2007  closed and opened to inside


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 7, 2009)

STYLE WARRIOR INVITATION  April 2009  inside and back pages


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 7, 2009)

STYLE WARRIOR INVITATION APRIL 2009


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 7, 2009)

SIX DEVINELY DRAMATIC POINTS OF VIEW!  FOLDOUT


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2009)

HEATHERETTE INVITATION


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2009)

MAC VIVA GLAM DITA VON TEESE INVITATION - front and back


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2009)

COLOUR FORMS WITH ENVELOPE - FROM AUSTRALIA - DIFFERENT THAN US VERSION


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 12, 2009)

COLOUR FORMS INVITATION


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 13, 2009)

FROM 1994 MAC VIVA GLAM LIPSTICK FOLDOUT - HUGE 14 INCHES TALL BY 4 1/2 WIDE ON HEAVY PAPER - THIS...IS A MAC ORIGINAL!

SHOWN CLOSED AND THE MAIN INSIDE PAGE


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 14, 2009)

RIO RAMA from Brazil


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 16, 2009)

PURE yet another version from 1999  This one has the word PURE repeated down the center of the card. The other versions have the word one time, in different locations, along the bottom of the card, and one actually looks like Kool Kat  but if you look at the back it's actually PURE!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 18, 2009)

LADY SOL  FROM 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 20, 2009)

MAC TRENDS from the spring/summer of 2008


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 20, 2009)

I am Extremely thrilled to have received this DENIM DISH display backboard from a friend.....I can't thank you enough! <<<<happy dance>>>>


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 23, 2009)

EXTREMELY RARE MAC A GO GO / MAC HAS ARRIVED  FROM 1994


----------



## Stormy (May 25, 2009)

I saw the Mac a Go Go on eBay and figured you'd get it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE the Denim Dish!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_I saw the Mac a Go Go on eBay and figured you'd get it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE the Denim Dish!!!_

 
THAT was definately a great thing! All of us have never seen it before. I was out working when the thing ended and was just hoping I would win! YEAA!!!!!   <<<happy dance!>>>

Denim Dish is REALLY nice too!  From a super nice friend I made on ebay. We got to talking "cards" etc and helped him on putting things on ebay and he sent it as a Thank You... I am SO delighted!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 26, 2009)

IT'S TINY BUT PACKS A WALLOP! MACS CRAVINGS CARD from Nordstrom
sent to me with special special thanks to a sweetheart on here....KYOTO!

Front and back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Extra savings each time your card is punched!


----------



## munchkin78 (May 29, 2009)

I love your dedication (for a lack of a better word because this is beyond dedication). This stuff is hard!  

My only request - CAN I BE IN YOUR WILL? I just want the cards!!!!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin78* 

 
_I love your dedication (for a lack of a better word because this is beyond dedication). This stuff is hard!  

My only request - CAN I BE IN YOUR WILL? I just want the cards!!!!!!!_

 
I think it's an ADDICTION now.....!   Someone else once asked me when I was going to be out of town so she could raid my collection LOL!!!

Yes...it IS hard to get, or try to get, all the cards. It's next to impossible! 
I only know of one person who has way more cards than any of us who collects. She has cards I've never even heard of yet ...IN HER POSSESSION.
Now I want in HER WILL!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 30, 2009)

HELLO KITTY INSIDE THE FOLDOUT  ARE YOU A KITTY WILD OR KITTY MILD?


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 30, 2009)

HELLO KITTY "THE NEW COLLECTION" FROM MAC  KITTY WILD OR KITTY MILD FOLDOUT


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 30, 2009)

SUPER jealous of the Denim Dish backing, WOWWWW! I think its more beautiful than my Delish backing lol


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_SUPER jealous of the Denim Dish backing, WOWWWW! I think its more beautiful than my Delish backing lol_

 
awww thanks Brooke... I was so super glad to get it as a gift! Now to figure out the best way to frame it! DELISH is awesome too...wish I had that one as well. Such a great photo!  I am wanting the backboard for several oldies but have also been searching for Dazzelglass- those colors just blow me away! 

I'm not one to collect backings very often but there are a few I really would like to have.  I do have Painterly...for some reason I just could not resist the colors in that ...and to see it close up....geez it had to take major major time to prep the girl for this shot! LOADS of color! and those lashes! geez!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 7, 2009)

HELLO KITTY FOLDOUT POSTER - FRONT AND BACK -ABOUT 2 FEET X 2 FEET


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the back of my poster is different from yours... I just don't remember that pic on the back!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jun 8, 2009)

Barb, the denim dish display back is beyond beautiful, wow! <3  I'm getting the boudoir hues one from risa, I can't wait!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 

 
_I think the back of my poster is different from yours... I just don't remember that pic on the back!_

 
That makes another one we have to each get! LOL!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Barb, the denim dish display back is beyond beautiful, wow! <3  I'm getting the boudoir hues one from risa, I can't wait!!_

 
I saw.. I was thinking about Painterly....hummmm  I also posted some back on ebay from the friend who sent me Denim Dish!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Barb, the denim dish display back is beyond beautiful, wow! <3  I'm getting the boudoir hues one from risa, I can't wait!!_

 
I saw.. I was thinking about Painterly....hummmm  I also posted some backs on LJ collector that the friend who sent me Denim Dish has on ebay!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 12, 2009)

VIVA GLAM RU PAUL from 1993   THIS was indeed a wonderful piece to add to my collection!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so freaking jealous that you have that one!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I am so freaking jealous that you have that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!! I wanted this one for SO LONG! FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY!!!!!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 13, 2009)

OMG!  LOOK WHAT ELSE I JUST GOT!    FALSIES DISPLAY BACKBOARD from 2003  JUST PLAIN AWESOME!!!  

PLEASE DON'T COPY!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh, I officially hate you! LOL


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Ugh, I officially hate you! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw well....um....I also got some Hello Kitty display boards..one Wild and one Mild....oh, and a Creations foldout that is awesome. Will post after you gaze at this beauty for a bit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Please don't hate me


----------



## Stormy (Jun 15, 2009)

Drooling over here!!!  I love that display board, the colors are freakin amazing!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ur collection is fabulous!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Ur collection is fabulous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you ladies!!  I appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always looking to add to it !!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 18, 2009)

HELLO KITTY WILD DISPLAY BACK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 18, 2009)

HELLO KITTY MILD DISPLAY BACK   12 inches x 8 inches tall


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 22, 2009)

SUMO   MAC sale postcard big 11x6 inches Great sale!  (sale is now over)


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 24, 2009)

CREATIONS FOLDOUT - open SIDEWAYS-  a HUGE 10 1/2 x 6 inches!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 24, 2009)

CREATIONS FOLDOUT - showing the back and inside --gorgeous 10 1/2 INCHES TALL AND 6 INCHES WIDE


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_STYLE WARRIOR INVITATION APRIL 2009




_

 
Did you know this postcard also came out identical to how you show here, except with the text in French? I know, because I got sent one in the mail - definitely a rarity for me. My invite was to an event at the PRO store in Montreal (hence the French!). Pretty funny, since I live not even close to Montreal.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Did you know this postcard also came out identical to how you show here, except with the text in French? I know, because I got sent one in the mail - definitely a rarity for me. My invite was to an event at the PRO store in Montreal (hence the French!). Pretty funny, since I live not even close to Montreal._

 
Yes, many times the cards come out in different languages. French not as often but I do have some such as Every Day is World Aids Day in black and copper that's posted on here, Hey, I'll be there, and just got a new Barbie card from France that I haven't seen anywhere.  Lately most of the cards have been coming from Asia or Australia and not so much in the US.  Sad since that means I have to get them from out of the country instead of locally. MAC seems to have forgotten us here in the United States.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 5, 2009)

Ooo, I'd love to see a pic of the new Barbie one you got when you get the chance!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jul 5, 2009)

Barb, is your French Barbie the horizontal one with the products on the back?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 7, 2009)

sweet8684girl  Barb, is your French Barbie the horizontal one with the products on the back?

Nope... never seems to end does it!  I have ANOTHER to find!! 

POSTING PIC!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 7, 2009)

BARBIE LOVES MAC  FROM FRANCE   8 1/4 TALL BY 4 INCHES WIDE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 9, 2009)

DAME EDNA INVITATION - from Australia .. finally got it!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 9, 2009)

D'BOHEMIA INVITATION /MAILER  Closed and open


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 9, 2009)

REMEDY AIDS BENEFIT 2007


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 9, 2009)

WHITE ON WHITE  from 2004


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 9, 2009)

WING TIPS FROM 2005


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 10, 2009)

GRAPHIC GARDEN MAILER   OPEN


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 10, 2009)

GRAPHIC GARDEN MAILER  front and back


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_DAME EDNA INVITATION - from Australia .. finally got it!




_

 
I'm glad you were finally able to get one of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my colour craft one today...the one from Ebay...and it's really pretty, too.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 21, 2009)

COLOURCRAFT  This one is from the UK


----------



## Stormy (Jul 21, 2009)

ETA: deleted


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 24, 2009)

FASHION FORWARD FOLDOUT  BACK OPEN - WORDS ON THE BACK ARE: TENDERTONE, HYDRALUMINOUS, BLACK TO EARTH, R-EVOLUTIONARY NATURE, ART-IFICE


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 24, 2009)

FASHION FORWARD FOLDOUT  INSIDE OPEN


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jul 24, 2009)

FASHION FORWARD FOLDOUT 5X8 1/2 SOFT PAPER WITH GLOSSY BLACK LINES


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 3, 2009)

NAKED HONEY FOLDOUT  open!  Too big to scan!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 3, 2009)

NAKED HONEY foldout .. closed


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

omG wow
i am amazed this is just wow
i dont have any words


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fa.iza88* 

 
_omG wow
i am amazed this is just wow
i dont have any words_

 


Thanks!  I see you're new. Welcome to Specktra!!  Go wandering through the pages ..they are full of photos of cards!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 9, 2009)

BABYBLOOM  open


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 9, 2009)

EURISTOCRATS2


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 9, 2009)

LOVETHATLOOK!


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_adding DELISH!! finallly!





_

 
This one is my favorite lol


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marisol24* 

 
_This one is my favorite lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one is definately one of the all time favorites of everybody!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 13, 2009)

STYLE WARRIOR INVITATION - A "REAL" ONE!  3 FOLDOUTS INSIDE LIKE THE MAILER  - SHINY GOOD PAPER STOCK- AND IT SAYS  ..YOU ARE INVITED...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 13, 2009)

STYLE WARRIOR INVITATION - NOT REAL- NOT SENT FROM MAC - MADE OF POOR PAPER STOCK, CUT AND PASTED MAC LOGO AND APPT INFORMATION AND THEN PRINTED. NOTHING ON THE BACK. CUT OUT UNEVENLY WITH SCISSORS! PUT OUT AT THE COUNTER BY THE MANAGER BECAUSE MAC HAD NOT SENT ANY REAL INVITATIONS.   POOR US AS COLLECTORS BOUGHT THIS THINKING IT WAS THE "REAL" THING.  ITS NOT....AND WE DIDNT SEE THIS TILL WE RECEIVED THEM.  I CALLED PERSONALLY ON THIS ONE.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 20, 2009)

MAKE-UP ART COSMETICS FALL 09 MAILER/INVITE WITH 4 ATTACHED CARDS- 
EACH CARD LOOKS LIKE A POSTCARD ON THE BACK AND CAN BE DETACHED- THIS IS THE US VERSION


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 20, 2009)

MAKE-UP ART COSMETICS FALL 09 MAILER - CLOSED


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_SPARKELIZE   April of 2003      




_

 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!  I just can't stop looking at it!   Is it really really rare?  Ooh...sooo pretty...


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 5, 2009)

I am in awe of your collection. I just started buying up postcards a little while ago, they are so gorgeous! Thanks for all the pics, they definitely made me want a couple I passed over before!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saccharinity* 

 
_I am in awe of your collection. I just started buying up postcards a little while ago, they are so gorgeous! Thanks for all the pics, they definitely made me want a couple I passed over before!_

 
Wonderful!  Welcome to the "club"!  There are SO many great cards it will be hard to choose which ones you love the best!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 11, 2009)

MAKE-UP ART COSMETICS FALL 09 FROM ASIA - ONLY HAVE  3 OF THE 4 CARDS . THEY ARE INDIVIDUAL INSTEAD OF 4 CARDS CONNECTED LIKE THE ONES IN THE US - 4 CARDS ARE ONLY IN THE ASIA MAILER


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 11, 2009)

NAIL TREND FW 09


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 11, 2009)

WELL DEFINED MAILER - CLOSED AND OPEN


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 19, 2009)

A/W 09 FOLDER


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 24, 2009)

MAKE YOUR OWN PRO PALETTE!  PICK FOUR, ANY FOUR...MAILER  SEPT 09   CLOSED AND PULLED OPEN FROM BOTTOM!


----------



## Merinette (Sep 24, 2009)

These are amazing! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merinette* 

 
_These are amazing! Thanks for posting them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU!!!    I loveee my cards.... there are pics on all the pages


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 26, 2009)

BOMBSHELLS  MAILER 2002  FRONT AND BACK  - EXTREMELY HARD TO FIND!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 26, 2009)

STUDIOSTICKS 2004  MAILER


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 26, 2009)

STUDIO TECH MAILER  FRONT AND BACK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 26, 2009)

COLOUR THEORY NO 9 & 10 MAILER FROM 2002  FRONT AND BACK- ANOTHER EXTREMELY HARD TO FIND CARD!


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 29, 2009)

i loves it allll


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 29, 2009)

I knew you were the one that got the Color Theory NO 9 & 10. 

I envy it all!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_i loves it allll_

 
THANKS BLINKY!!!!!!     I luv 'em too


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I knew you were the one that got the Color Theory NO 9 & 10. 

I envy it all!_

 
cost me a small fortune too!! lol!!  One I HAD TO HAVE!  That one is one of the great oldies!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 7, 2009)

Holiday 09 Magic Mirth and Mischief!  Invitation mailer closed and open!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 20, 2009)

TREND F/W '09


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 20, 2009)

ZOOMfast BLACKlash 2009


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 20, 2009)

DSQUARED2        flat black background with shiny photo bits!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 20, 2009)

STYLE BLACK   FOLDOUT


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 25, 2009)

How do I get postcards or mailers..I recieved one which was the makeup art cosmetics one but i signed up for the event at Nordstroms so in order to recieve them do I have to sign up for each event?


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_How do I get postcards or mailers..I recieved one which was the makeup art cosmetics one but i signed up for the event at Nordstroms so in order to recieve them do I have to sign up for each event?_

 
You get mailers IF YOUR LUCKY!  I honesty don't think they have any rhyme or reason for sending them out. It doesn't seem to matter if you sign up or not.  Most of the cards are not even being released in the US anymore. That in itself is frustrating since MAC is here~..NOT IN ASIA.  Sign up with MAC any and evey time. Who knows if it will improve your chances. It's seems to be hit or miss. Me, if I don't get them.. and I don't....I have to swap and/or buy them from someone who did!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 26, 2009)

MAGIC MIRTH AND MISCHIEF MAILER INVITATION FROM CANADA!   OPEN TO A 3 CARD MAILER

\AND A HUGE POSTER!!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 27, 2009)

MAGIC MIRTH AND MISCHIEF FOLDOUT INVITATION MAILER AND POSTER!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 2, 2009)

MAGIC MIRTH & MISCHIEF INDIVIDUAL OVERSIZED INVITATION 6 X 71/2 INCHES


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 11, 2009)

MAC ALL AGES ALL RACES ALL SEXES MAILER BOOKLET NOV 09


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: My MAC POSTCARD COLLECTION from 1993 with photos! 

MY PERSONAL COLLECTION STARTING FROM 1993!

MY LIST OF ALL CARDS I OWN *PRIOR TO 2007* ARE ON THE LAST PAGE AND DATE BACK TO 1993!

*****THERE ARE PICS OF DIFFERENT POSTCARDS ON MOST EVERY PAGE!


2007
Barbie Loves MAC 6 card 2-sided foldout with descriptions
Barbie Loves MAC 4 card invitation with mirror
Barbie Loves MAC pink and black postcard
Barbie Loves MAC folded card w/product
Barbie Loves MAC from FRANCE
Plushglass foldout mailer-horizontal
Raquel Welch -Beauty Icon
PlushGlass -Asia
Heaven & Hell MAC Foundation Benefit
Mineralize Stainfinish SPF 15-Asia
In Mode - Asia
Prep + Prime -white strips across face- Asia
Remedy Aid Benefit -Hawaii
Strange Hybrid - UK
Strange Hybrid foldout mailer
SlimShine
Summer 2007 foldout
MoonBathe - from UK
MoonBathe mailer- with Victor Cembellin-Asia
MoonBathe INVITATION!
GREETINGS- Asia
HELLO- Asia
BRR- Asia
SIZZLE- Asia
C-SHOCK- Asia
Balloonacy
Novel Twist-Nordstrom Exclusive
Fall 2007 foldout
HIGH TEA CLOSEUP MAILER- Happy Dance!! but will put in the proper year it came out on last page!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Flashtronic
Smoke Signals postcard
Smoke Signals mailer
Smoke Signals matchbook foldout-Nordstrom 
Smoke Signals Invitation
Smoke Signals REAL Matchbook with REAL MATCHES!
Smoke Signals and BLUE STORM tall foldout with insert! Asia
MAC Fashion Frontline-Thailand
MAC for Alexander McQueen - Asia
Matte 2 - Asia
Viva Glam VI - Ditta Von Teese
Viva Glam VI- Ditta Von Teese INVITATION
Viva Glam VI - Eve
Plush Lash-Asia
Painterly- Australia
Display Backboard for Painterly...love that card 
Antiquitease mailer
Antiquitease Holiday Invitation
Antiquitease postcard- UK
Antiquitease foldout
Holiday booklet mailer-Australia
Lash -Asia
Lash booklet
Metal-X -Asia
The Stylistics mailer
MAC Original- Australia
MAC Original ? contest card 
MAC Original with guilded edge
Thirteen Years 100 Million Every Day is World Aids Day - Asia
MAC PRO with blue paint swish and 6 photos

2008
N Collection -Haircurlers horizontal mailer postcard
N Collection -vertical booklet 
N Collection -vertical booklet with film cover/ vertical haircurlers card & pics of lipsticks inside
N Collection -vertical booklet with cutouts for photo inside
N Collection -with "iridescent" lightbulbs! Really unusual!
A MEI- Asia
Slimshine -Asia 
Viva Glam VI with Fergi
Fafi mailer -large horizontal 8 3/4 x 5 3/4 inches- WHITE BACK
Fafi mailer -large horizontal 8 3/4 x 5 3/4 inches- BLACK BACK
Fafi mailer with stickers
Fafi Invitation mailer and envelope
Fafi Foldout Poster with Disc
Fafi -Oversized Full Page of Fafi Stickers 12 x 8 1/4 inches
Fafi postcard - full face 
Fafi Postcard -full face OVERSIZED
Dress Camp foldout- Asia
Dress Camp postcard with lipsticks- Asia
BLUE EyeBrow shaping 
Naughty Nauticals postcard
Naughty Nauticals foldout mailer- old postcards looks
Naughty Nauticals Invitation in sleeve
DAZZELGLASS love it!
THANK YOU oversized lipsticks postcard from MAC
Neo Si Fi foldout for MAC SUMMER 2008
Neo Si Fi postcard
MAC COLOURS COLLECTION -Nordstrom Exclusive
Heatherette
Heatherette coloring book and pencils
Heatherette Invitation
Cool Heat
Cult of Cherry Invitation foldout mailer
Cult of Cherry mailer
Cult of Cherry APRON
Euristrocrats
Star Flash
Electro Flash
Creme Sheen mailer
Creme Sheen
Sheer Minerals - Asia
Suite Array - Asia
Studio Talk from Canada- both sizes
Red She Said mailer/invite
Red She Said Holiday Mailer 
RED SHE SAID postcard 
CHILL postcard
MAC MANISH ARORA unusually folded card WHOOOHOO!!!! 
5 DIFFERENT TICKETS FOR 2008 FASHION CARES BROADWAY BARES!!! YEA!
BROADWAY BARES WONDERLAND 18 !!!!! YES!!!!!!!
Broadway Bares Wonderland hard back window poster

2009
365 postcard
Dame Edna
DAME EDNA INVITE -ONLY avail in Australia!
Blonde Brunette Redhead 
Mineralize foldout
Hello Kitty Invite- folded
Hello Kitty Invite single card
Hello Kitty face postcard with hot pink envelope
Hello Kitty WHITE Invitation card
Hello Kitty light pink Invitation card-large rectangle
Hello Kitty booklet
Hello Kitty temp Tatoos
Hello Kitty FOLDOUT POSTER about 2ft by 2 ft
HELLO KITTY WILD AND MILD FOLDOUT
Lightful
CREMEteam
Viva Glam 2009 Fergie
Colour Ready mailer
Colour Ready postcard
Sugarsweets
UpStarts
DoubleDazzel mailer
DoubleDazzel postcard
Rose Romance
Rose Romance invitation
MACzine 6 page magazine with all MAC products-Viva Glam on back page
Style Warrior
Style Warrior invitation- a REAL one
Six Divinely Dramatic Points of View foldout mailer
FACE booklet
MAC Cravings card sent from a sweetheart on here!
SUMO MAC sale card 11x6 inches
Graphic Gardens 
Graphic Gardens Mailer
Colourcraft
Fashion Forward foldout!
Naked Honey foldout
Love That Look
Baby Bloom
Euristocrats2
Make-Up Art Cosmetics Fall 09 mailer/invite
Make-Up Art Cosmetics Fall 09 3 cards from Asia- need the 4 CARD MAILER!
Nail Trend fw 09
Well Defined
AW09 Folder 
Make Your Own Pro Palette /."Pick Four, Any Four. It's your choice!" .mailer
Trend F/W '09
Style Black foldout
DSQUARED2
ZOOMfast BLACKlash
Magic Mirth and Mischief mailer invitation
Magic Mirth and Mischief mailer invitation foldout POSTER
Magic Mirth and Mischief individual oversized invitation 6x7 1/2 inches
Magic Mirth and Mischief bubbles! 
Magic Mirth and Mischief bag from opening
PLAYBILLS FOR BROADWAY BARES: 
MYTH BEHAVIOR (WITH TICKETS!) FROM 2007
WONDERLAND FROM 2008 - I HAVE THE POSTER AND CARDS TOO
CLICK IT! 19.0 FROM 2009
MAC ALL AGES ALL RACES ALL SEXES MAILER BOOKLET NOV 09
BAROQUE BOUDOIR

2010
Love Lace
Warm and Cozy
Allages Allraces Allsexes
In The Studio
Studio
Colour Craft mailer
Spring Colours Forecast Individual cards 4
AIDS 365 WHITE 
Lilly Land Lilly Pulitzer -Australian and Aisa versions

LIGHTFUL Australia

AWESOME! BROADWAY BARES L.A.  WEST COAST PREMIER 1997
__________________
IF YOU GET ANYTHING IN THE MAIL FROM MAC - PLEASE CONTACT ME!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_OMG!!! Gorgeous!!_

 
Thank you!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Please feel free to wander the pages.. they all have photos on them.... Im an addict LOL!!!


----------



## crissy22 (Dec 9, 2009)

FlaLadyB.. You rock!!

Your collection is awesome


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crissy22* 

 
_FlaLadyB.. You rock!!

Your collection is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THank you!!!!  love your name! lol!!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 15, 2009)

BAROQUE BOUDOIR  OPEN - BOTH SIDES- OPENS VERTICALLY


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 15, 2009)

BAROQUE BOUDOIR CLOSED   SHINY SILVER WITH BLACK WRITING


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 24, 2010)

WARM AND COZY  JAN 2O10  FRONT AND BACK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 24, 2010)

LOVE LACE  JAN 2010  FRONT AND BACK


----------



## mahonereh (Feb 21, 2010)

You wouldn't happen to have any extra VG Christina's would you? I've never seen one of those. I have seen a full page picture in a mag though.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

How awesome, thank you for scanning these!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_COLOURCRAFT  This one is from the UK




_

 
Thats the one I got sent in the post. My first and only mailer from MAC =]


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 23, 2010)

ALLages, ALLraces, ALLsexes  Feb 2010


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 23, 2010)

MAC In the STUDIO   Feb 2010


----------



## kayley123 (Feb 24, 2010)

Still love your collection--I think maybe Specktra's mail system is still a little wonky?  I sent you another PM or two...


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 9, 2010)

WHOO HOOO!!   BROADWAY BARES L.A.  WEST COAST PREMIER 1997 !!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 9, 2010)

LIGHTFUL  FEB 2010  AUSTRALIA


----------



## kayley123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, wow, the Lightful ones are always so gorgeous!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Spring Colour Forecast


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 13, 2010)

MAC Aids Fund 365 White


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 13, 2010)

In Lilly Land  Lilly Pulitzer  from Australia and Asia


----------



## xglittery (Mar 13, 2010)

Such an awesome collection! I tried to get into postcard collecting myself, but they are oh so hard to come by, especially the older ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sooo in love with the postcards with Thai writing! Thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you have the British Too Fabulous card? They have loads at my local counter


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, you have a huge chunk of MAC history at your house.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_Wow, you have a huge chunk of MAC history at your house._

 
Yes, Thank you!!  Cards back to 1993!  I need to catch up on my latest ones!!!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2010)

TOO FABULOUS MARCH 2010


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2010)

BAG FROM THE OPENING OF MAGIC MYRTH AND MISCHIEF- I HAVE THE BUBBLES TOO!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2010)

MAC PRO TO PRO MILK  JAN 2010  FRONT AND BACK


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 20, 2010)

MAC PRO MASTER CLASSES - A UNIVERSE OF ARTISTRY 2010


----------



## demivenom (Apr 21, 2010)

for some reason this thread makes me incredibly happy


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_Spring Colour Forecast




_

 
I have 4 of these but mine look different to yours. They have a block colour at the bottom with text on.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 21, 2010)

They also don't have those coloured squares at the top


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)

wow what an amazing collection.


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

Where do you get these? They look cool!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

I never knew people collected these. Cool!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 3, 2010)

Question for the most wonderful postcard collector FlaLadyB or anybody else that might know:
What/when is this insert from?????
I am calling it an insert for lack of  better term. It's not a postcard. It is made out of regular paper.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Superstamp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

  	While searching for some inspiration for my designs, I've stumbled onto your post - what an awesome collection - congrats. I have been always drawn to MAC product presentation, especially the visual tricks they employ to present the themes, colors and the quality. You have some awesome examples that continue to get me wondering of how much the fashion (or even the advertisement photography) developes over the decades - will our current trends look "same-manner" ridiculous when looked at in 2020? I hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Postcard printing pro


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 8, 2010)

i've had this thread bookmarked for awhile and just pored through it again.  what an amazing collection you have!  i can't imagine how much time it must take to track down every single postcard!  truly amazing.  this thread alone helped me shape my own MAC postcard wish list.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 8, 2010)

my very favorites would have to be sparkle-ize, blue browse and maleficent (venomous villains).  i have the latter two, not sure if i'll ever see sparkle-ize in my lifetime.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok.. I have been .. ah.. remiss?? in keeping this up to date for a LONG TIME!!  I know.. bad .bad .bad....

  	but.. I am going to TRY to update what I have from that last date I posted .. and see if I can get to now!

*SO>>> IF you have ANY cards to give/ swap / sell.. .. from the last postcard dates on my list to now...... PLEASE CONTACT ME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at [email protected]*

  	I am STILL doing this, (believe it or not, every day)  but postcards have not been coming out like they used to , and most are from overseas. 

  	Looking forward to seeing everyone again !    HUGS!!!

  	Barbara


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

Nice! 
  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

wow crazy collection! so cool so much MAC history


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for your information! My eyes are very happy thanks to you.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2019)

bump up ..Im back checking in!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 22, 2019)

*This is 24 PAGES OF POSTCARD PHOTOS --PLUS A FULL LIST OF ALL OF THEM - I OWN ALL*



FlaLadyB said:


> bump up ..Im back checking in!



I am happy to share these MAC Postcards with you since some of you have never seen them. If you copy them - please say they come from my collection, FlaLadyB, and not just steal them from the page.  I own every single one you see. 

It made me sad when MAC decided to discontinue putting out postcards since I had been collecting them from all over the world.  You missed out on the joy of finding and obtaining a new one, or a very very old one from when MAC started, or one that was only available overseas and not in the United States. 

At this point in time I would consider selling the entire collection, but have no idea what kind of price I would put on them. Many are one of a kind, especially the very early ones.  

If you have questions you can contact me at BarbaraSellsSouthFlorida at gmail.com


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2019)

FlaLadyB said:


> bump up ..Im back checking in!



Hello Friend!  Nice to see you again!  =)


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 19, 2019)

Dawn said:


> Hello Friend!  Nice to see you again!  =)



it's been a while!  stopping by to see what's going on.  Sending HUGS!!!


----------

